# Bay area Lowriders and clubs.



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

What it dew?!
On the real, it seems like there is some kind of inner circle within the bay area clubs and ridas that it feels like they are holding out on info or involving alot of clubs on events and issues.
Im not the only one that feels this way but im putting it out there!

The event at the heritage plaza is a good thing, but if its about "OLD SCHOOL SAN JO"(Like it was stated) there are a couple plaques that dont belong on display and a few others that are missing and should be up.
If its about San Jose's lowrider scene, then why arent ALL San Jose clubs plaques on display?
Me and some homies and family from other clubs didnt even know about it untill a few days before it was opened up!

Thats just one of MANY things. I think its funny too when newer clubs with guys that dont have even 5 years under their belt in this shit are trying to run things!!LOL!
This isnt just for San Jo clubs, this is for the WHOLE BAY AREA!
When Paul Limas ran the alliance in the 90's, shit was cool and it was craccin. Even clubs that didnt like each other were out there rolling together. Everyone knew when,and where,and who was throwing a event, or where to meet up and Hit King road at.
If people wonder why the scene isnt as good as it was, some people should take a look in the mirror, Cause if you are reading this thiinking "is he talking about me?" I probly am!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

i would say could be --there are clubs that do get along better than others ---- like for me i get along better with more traditional lowriders than bomb guys , they are an older crowd and listen to different type of music than i do. Also i try to stay away from the clubs that sometimes get into shit , since i am a recovering alcoholic i try to stay close to the family orientate clubs.


Some events cannot invite everyone so you pick certain clubs to show up. now is it right maybe not but i guess the more you talk to other clubs the better the relationship can get , just my 2 cents


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 3 2008, 07:41 PM~10328912
> *i would say could be --there are clubs that do get along better than others ---- like for me i get along better with more traditional lowriders than bomb guys , they are an older crowd and listen to different type of music than i do. Also i try to stay away from the clubs that sometimes get into shit , since i am a recovering alcoholic i try to stay close to the family orientate clubs.
> Some events cannot invite everyone so you pick certain clubs to show up. now is it right maybe not but i guess the more you talk to other clubs the better the relationship can get , just my 2 cents
> *


Alright, so YOU pick and choose where you want to go or who you are able to hang with. Thats all good.
My point is if its a show,bbq or any event, why not get everyone involved?
Our strength is in our #'s! There are haters out there, especially those cowards that throw roccs. BUT if we are all together, shit we wouldnt have to worry about shit like that!
If WE(INDIVIDUALS) throw a BBQ or a show, we would invite EVERYONE(even clubs I dont get along with) just for the fact, we all need all the support we can get.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

i have to agree with you on this bro, we all in the same game so why does it have to be like this?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 3 2008, 06:56 PM~10329051
> *Alright, so YOU pick and  choose where you want to go or who you are able to hang with. Thats all good.
> My point is if its a show,bbq or any event, why not get everyone involved?
> Our strength is in our #'s! There are haters out there, especially those cowards that throw roccs. BUT if we are all together, shit we wouldnt have to worry about shit like that!
> ...


on this i agree ---i mean you see me i am bouncing all around the show talking to everyone and all the clubs -sometimes i spend alot more time with other clubs than my own :biggrin: .


i have noticed it has gotten alot better especially since we have LiL --we all talk and get to know each other better


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

100% true I could name a allot of clubs that has there nose up in the air.lol If you think about we follow in the same category "LOWRIDERS" 
Bay Area cruisin died why.....lol you figure it out.
:biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*My .02 cents on this matter

Back in the 90's the clubs had a form to voice there differances, likes and dislikes as well as up comming events. (ex: Alliance Meetings) And having someone to mediate any issue's that could be volital did not hurt either. :ugh: 

But what all the car clubs had in common back then was the fact that they were all tired of the San Jose Police Department and the City of San Jose!! And that common bond is what united everyone and formed a common goal. And that was to restore unity with the Car Clubs and the RESPECT of the Low Rider Life Style that was and is part of the history of San Jose.

Back then, WE as a United Front came together and made it better for all of us. We were able to FILL PARKS without any problems from car clubs or local law enforcement. Are events were NEVER STOPED by the city or S.J.P.D Although we all know it was not for a lack of trying on there part! We hit the streets in BIG NUMBERS with CAR CLUB PLAQUES FLYING as S.J.P.D woundered how did they ever loose the upper hand on us??? :dunno:

Unity within the Car Clubs, and Respect for All the Car Clubs is something that can Move Mountain, and Change everything for the Better. Some will read this post and say "Man, this guy is so FULL OF SHIT" and other will say " Man, I wish is was like that AGAIN"

Paul Lemus
Uniques Car Club and Proud to have been the Spokesman for the San Jose Low Rider Alliance :worship: *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 3 2008, 09:31 PM~10330052
> *My .02 cents on this matter
> 
> Back in the 90's the clubs had a form to voice there differances, likes and dislikes as well as up comming events. (ex: Alliance Meetings) And having someone to mediate any issue's that could be volital did not hurt either.  :ugh:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Paul, how did all that change?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 3 2008, 08:30 PM~10328826
> *What it dew?!
> On the real, it seems like there is some kind of inner circle within the bay area clubs and ridas that it feels like they are holding out on info or involving alot of clubs on events and issues.
> Im not the only one that feels this way but im putting it out there!
> ...


some people ACT LIKE THERE SHIT DON'T STANK......


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 3 2008, 10:12 PM~10330502
> *Paul, how did all that change?
> *


Ill answer that with my .02

The Alliance died down because there came a time when alot of people moved out of the bay area. No one wanted to fill Pauls shows and the few that tried, didnt have the same leadership qualitys as Paul did.
Now we have this "NEW BREED" of ridas out here that like I said, have thie own agenda. They are leaving out ridas like my self and alot others that were the ones that were out there putting it down. 
These guys have not been able to do the things we was doing 10 years ago. Most of them werent even around then.

Now I know for myself and a few others, we may have a bad name cause bacc then we were young knuccle heads that didnt take shit, but again, we was fair with everyone, and we get wiser as we grow!
They can TRY to keep us out the loop, but make no mistake, when we hit the blocc or a event,"WE ARE THE FUCCIN SHOW!"


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BEERRUNBOBBY (Mar 16, 2008)

I COULD NOT AGREE WITH YOU MORE ABOUT THE LOWRIDER MUSEUM!

IT WAS KIND OF A CLICKY THING IF YOU ASK ME, AND CAN YOU BELIEVE THEY FORGOT HAMMER AND LEWIS. HAMMER AND LEWIS HAVE BEEN A BIG PART OF SAN JO AND THE CHICANO LIFE STYLE FOR OVER 30 YEARS AND THE ONLY PLACE IN SAN JO BACK IN THE 80'S AND 90S TO GET A ZOOT SUIT!

ALOT OF PEOPLE FROM THE PAST AND PRESENT LOWRIDER SCENE WERE CHEATED OUT OF THAT MUSEUM.


*I WOULD LOVE IT YOU COULD COME ON MY RADIO SHOW AND SPEAK YOUR MIND ABOUT THE LOW RIDER MUSEUM!*

MY SHOW IS HEARD FROM GILROY TO SAN FRAN!

GRACIAS,
BEER RUN BOBBY


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BEERRUNBOBBY_@Apr 3 2008, 11:39 PM~10331273
> *I COULD NOT AGREE WITH YOU MORE ABOUT THE LOWRIDER MUSEUM!
> 
> IT WAS KIND OF A CLICKY THING IF YOU ASK ME, AND CAN YOU BELIEVE THEY FORGOT HAMMER AND LEWIS. HAMMER AND LEWIS HAVE BEEN A BIG PART OF SAN JO AND THE CHICANO LIFE STYLE FOR OVER 30 YEARS AND THE ONLY PLACE IN SAN JO BACK IN THE 80'S AND 90S TO GET A ZOOT SUIT!
> ...


FO SHO!!
Funny thing is, Im listing to last weeks show right now!! LOL!!! La Bamba! "Not my 1st, or my last!!!"


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 3 2008, 09:31 PM~10330052
> *My .02 cents on this matter
> 
> Back in the 90's the clubs had a form to voice there differances, likes and dislikes as well as up comming events. (ex: Alliance Meetings) And having someone to mediate any issue's that could be volital did not hurt either.  :ugh:
> ...




this is truth i miss the good ol days 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

PAUL, IS THE SJCC ALLIANCE STILL ACTIVE?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50+Apr 3 2008, 10:44 PM~10330803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NO COMMENT ON THAT SHOW. MY OLD CLUB *AZTLAN IMPERIALS* SHOULD HAVE HAD SOMETHING THERE. I KNOW IT IS HARD TO INCLUDE EVERYBODY... MAYBE THE NEXT ONE CAN BE MORE COMPLETE? :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

This type of shit ain't just a bay area thang, It's down here too. In my view, I think we need to step up to the plate and get some new leadership happinin' out here. Can't depend on others to get things right all the time...put in some work and get credit for new and true actiovities.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 3 2008, 08:31 PM~10330052
> *My .02 cents on this matter
> 
> Back in the 90's the clubs had a form to voice there differances, likes and dislikes as well as up comming events. (ex: Alliance Meetings) And having someone to mediate any issue's that could be volital did not hurt either.  :ugh:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 3 2008, 09:47 PM~10329604
> *100% true I could name a allot of clubs that has there nose up in the air.lol If you think about we follow in the same category "LOWRIDERS"
> Bay Area cruisin died why.....lol you figure it out.
> :biggrin:
> *


I CAN NAME MANY REASONS WHY...AND HALF OF PEOPLES REASONS FOR NOT CRUZING ARE BULLSHIT...


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 4 2008, 08:52 AM~10333420
> *PAUL, IS THE SJCC ALLIANCE STILL ACTIVE?
> *


*Sorry my Low Rider Brother, The San Jose Low Rider Alliance has been a thing of the past for many years.

In defence of the Low Rider Museum. The curator of the museum (Im sorry I can not remember his name at this moment) had a VERY LIMITED AMOUNT OF TIME to put it all together. He sent out many e-mails to try to get information, photos, car club plaques and so on. Many people did not respond to him, and others said they would get back to him and never did.

I was one of them that did not return his e-mail back in time. I was told by a 3'ed party that the event was cancled. And since I was not SMART ENOUGH to contact him myself, the alliance was not represented in this form, and I AM THE ONE TO BLAME FOR THIS, AND NO ONE ELSE. 

So im sure there are others to blame (Like ME) as well, and not just the curator. :uh: *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

as for my .02 first off, as far as "clubs leaving out and not including others in events and bbq's". this is not whats is happening with the all club bbq. before people start getting all upset and pissed off, they should ask wuts up, confront those you think are doing you wrong (calmly) you might not have it right. some clubs were not notified of the meeting to try and get this years all club bbq going because of a couple simple and correctable reasons. 1 they ( the 1's who called together the meeting) were working off a phone # list that looked 2 me to b from 2 years ago. alot of # since have been changed, the contact no longer is in the club, etc. and 2 as i found out tonight, the homie does not get on l.i.l . i know this sounds foreign to us , but hey, different strokes. these reasons can be corrected by 1, the homies that did get the call contact the ridas they know to pass info on. and 2, ask questions and put yourself out there.

i started tonight to try and include those that i laerned had not been contacted as every 1 knows i have always been kool with any rida i meet from any club. this has always been how i roll. because of this, i have # for many different ridas from many different clubs..... so i am doing my part to try and get every1 involved and noted bout wut i can.

as for the lowrider history in san jo. event. like paul said, they were working on very little time to throw this. was there with my ride simply because by chance 1 of the homies delivered water to 1 of the events cordinaters and while he was, he ran into a guy that new of his ride. they asked if he would be willing to take his car for the opening night and if he could get 1 more ride. they told him they only wanted 2 cars just for opening night. so he called me, explained wut was up and appologized for the short notice. i was shocked my self when i arrived and there was so many cars there. wut i noticed happening was as more ridas rolled thru. they would just roll up and park. as for the left out "older clubs" and things from san jo's history. 
:dunno: i was just as disappointed as the next homie. now as far as how it used to be and how it is now. shit you aint saying nuthin new 2 me. been ridin for a minute and a half. i feel you bout how it was with the alliance and its true no has been able to feel pauls shoes and hold it down. but for people not letting others know bout when and where to ride. thats not true. people are on here all the time talking bout rollin. sams is a good example of this. coast used to put it out there all the time bout tryin to get some dippin going on. on lay itlow and by calling peeeps who would in turn call pepps. but it wouold always be just a hand full of us out there, then others would say it was week so why try the next time and well.....

i appologize fro the long as explanation but simply tryin to correect wut a few are here complaning bout and doing wut i always try do . inform any of the homies that i can bout wut ever i can. and keep the peace, ESPECIALLY when it is simply cause of mis understanding or miscommunication. dont live life from here say. get the full story and get it from the people that are involved. 


the main reason for these all clubs bbq's is to get all the homies together for a good time and meet new ridas and to kick it and hopefully get more people out there riding by meeting knew people and ridas from other clubs so when we do ride every 1 knows every1. so for any people to feel like they are not wanted at these things. it simply aint true cause getting every1 there is the main goal.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 3 2008, 10:57 PM~10330947
> *Ill answer that with my .02
> 
> The Alliance died down because there came a time when alot of people moved out of the bay area. No one wanted to fill Pauls shows and the few that tried, didnt have the same leadership qualitys as Paul did.
> ...


X2 AMEN TO THAT MY BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

the yay showing unity on 360low.tv!!click here!!


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 4 2008, 04:52 PM~10337178
> *Sorry my Low Rider Brother, The San Jose Low Rider Alliance has been a thing of the past for many years.
> 
> In defence of the Low Rider Museum. The curator of the museum (Im sorry I can not remember his name at this moment) had a VERY LIMITED AMOUNT OF TIME to put it all together. He sent out many e-mails to try to get information, photos, car club plaques and so on. Many people did not respond to him, and others said they would get back to him and never did.
> ...



You aint 2 blame brotha  it obviously wasnt put 2gether right so ....it is what it is. We (all the the true riders)from back in the day know whats up. And thats what should matter. Being in SAN JOSE'S history would be cool, but it aint gonna define who we r as lowriders in SAN JOSE or the whole Bay for that fact!

We didnt get into this for museum coverage... atleast not me or my members did.
I hear alot of people sayin it aint like it was. And they might b right, but all I know is when I roll with my boys that shit dont matter. Cause we r still rollin 2GETHER no matter if its dead or not! And if hommies want it 2 change then....LETS MAKE THIS SHIT HAPPEN. The past was cool but we got alot of time 2 make the future even better!!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

donks or hotrods its the way of the future. im building one of each :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 5 2008, 12:08 AM~10339883
> *as for my .02    first off, as far as "clubs leaving out and not including others in events and bbq's". this is not whats is happening with the all club bbq. before people start getting all upset and pissed off, they should ask wuts up, confront those you think are doing you wrong (calmly) you might not have it right.    some clubs were not notified of the meeting to try and get this years all club bbq going because of a couple simple and correctable reasons. 1 they ( the 1's who called together the meeting) were working off a phone # list that looked 2 me to b from 2 years ago. alot of # since have been changed, the contact no longer is in the club, etc. and 2 as i found out tonight, the homie does not get on l.i.l . i know this sounds foreign to us , but hey, different strokes. these  reasons can be corrected by 1, the homies that did get the call contact the ridas they know to pass info on. and 2, ask questions and put yourself out there.
> 
> i started tonight to try and include those that i laerned had not been contacted as every 1 knows i have always been kool with any rida i meet from any club. this has always been how i roll. because of this, i have # for many different ridas from many different clubs..... so i am doing my part to try and get every1 involved and noted bout wut i can.
> ...


isnt this a 2nd meeting? the 1st was a month ago it takes a month to get of hold of people? shit! lol.... fuck i aint mad ....who called this club bbq this year anyways? they should of got of hold of everyone before anything? if they didnt they shouldnt not start off w/ the 1st meeting. :uh: we (SHARKSIDE) put blvd nights every year..last few years every club was out there... how funny the people i didnt get of hold of where out there. We put blvd night for EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To come together....  Im not sure we will be there @ this bbq this year... :biggrin: not sure.....


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 5 2008, 01:52 AM~10340530
> *donks or hotrods its the way of the future. im building one of each :biggrin:
> *


Low Riding is the past, present and FUTURE. Its been a part of me for as long as I could remember. And as GAS PRICES continue to raise, IT GOING TO HURT RIDING ON 13X7 crosslace Z's BUT, I just cant see myself rolling on anything else!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS+Apr 5 2008, 12:49 AM~10340126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillwaters_@Apr 5 2008, 12:46 AM~10340526
> *You aint 2 blame brotha   it obviously wasnt put 2gether right so ....it is what it is. We (all the the true riders)from back in the day know whats up. And thats what should matter. Being in SAN JOSE'S history would be cool, but it aint gonna define who we r as lowriders in SAN JOSE  or the whole Bay for that fact!
> 
> We didnt get into this for museum coverage... atleast not me or my members did.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

x2


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 5 2008, 12:52 AM~10340530
> *donks or hotrods its the way of the future. im building one of each :biggrin:
> *


  both are kool..... if you are into them then :thumbsup: 


but dont get it wrong..... they aint the future of lowriding, cause they aint lowriders


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 5 2008, 10:59 AM~10342181
> *  both are kool..... if you are into them then  :thumbsup:
> but dont get it wrong..... they aint the future of lowriding, cause they aint lowriders
> *


amen


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 5 2008, 07:01 AM~10341158
> *isnt this a 2nd meeting? the 1st was a month ago it takes a month to get of hold of people? shit! lol.... fuck i aint  mad ....who called this club bbq this year anyways? they should of got of hold of everyone before anything? if they didnt they shouldnt not start off w/ the 1st meeting. :uh: we (SHARKSIDE) put blvd nights every year..last few years every club was out there... how funny the people i didnt get of hold of where out there. We put blvd night for EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To come together....  Im not sure we will be there @ this bbq this year... :biggrin: not sure.....
> *


  yes this was the 2nd meeting. as for me... i didnt really ask questions at the first 1 as for where were all the other clubs. just kinda figuered they were busy or doing the usual (for some) to just wait and see how it goes. being that it was the first 1 it usually is just to put it out there and see who is interested and who could get what info etc. now at this meeting as soon as seen that a lot of clubs didnt get the info, i looked into and saw that there were a lot of missing numbers for contacts. and i did my best to start correcting that....and since it wasnt thrown up here on lay it low as blvd nights is, alot of homies didnt get the 411. but all this mess is un-nescessary. we all know that every1 wants it the way it was out there :biggrin: and every1 tries to meet all the peeps. so lets just take it as it was, a lack of communication (simple oversight) and continue to do wut we can to acheive wut we all want. the bay area to be jumpin with low-lows out on the strip, dippin and bumper checkin (for some :biggrin: )


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 5 2008, 11:14 AM~10342208
> *  yes this was the 2nd meeting. as for me... i didnt really ask questions at the first 1 as for where were all the other clubs. just kinda figuered they were busy or doing the usual (for some) to just wait and see how it goes. being that it was the first 1 it usually is just to put it out there and see who is interested and who could get what info etc. now at this meeting as soon as seen that a lot of clubs didnt get the info, i looked into and saw that there were a lot of missing numbers for contacts. and i did my best to start correcting that....and since it wasnt thrown up here on lay it low as blvd nights is, alot of homies didnt get the 411. but all this mess is un-nescessary. we all know that every1 wants it the way it was out there  :biggrin: and every1 tries to meet all the peeps. so lets just take it as it was, a lack of communication (simple oversight) and continue to do wut we can to acheive wut we all want. the bay area to be jumpin with low-lows out on the strip, dippin and bumper checkin (for some  :biggrin: )
> 
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC+Apr 5 2008, 12:11 PM~10342202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: OG Gilbert for SJCCA Prez.(thats if Paul dont want to do it) hehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

btw,,,,checked out the bomb show today....THE HISTORICAL MUSEUM IS A GREAT PLACE TO DO SHOWS.

EVERY TIME I GO THERE IT IS SO RELAXING.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 5 2008, 05:03 PM~10343365
> *btw,,,,checked out the bomb show today....THE HISTORICAL MUSEUM IS A GREAT PLACE TO DO SHOWS.
> 
> EVERY TIME I GO THERE IT IS SO RELAXING.
> *


i think its your medication...

:biggrin:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 5 2008, 11:14 AM~10342208
> *  yes this was the 2nd meeting. as for me... i didnt really ask questions at the first 1 as for where were all the other clubs. just kinda figuered they were busy or doing the usual (for some) to just wait and see how it goes. being that it was the first 1 it usually is just to put it out there and see who is interested and who could get what info etc. now at this meeting as soon as seen that a lot of clubs didnt get the info, i looked into and saw that there were a lot of missing numbers for contacts. and i did my best to start correcting that....and since it wasnt thrown up here on lay it low as blvd nights is, alot of homies didnt get the 411. but all this mess is un-nescessary. we all know that every1 wants it the way it was out there  :biggrin: and every1 tries to meet all the peeps. so lets just take it as it was, a lack of communication (simple oversight) and continue to do wut we can to acheive wut we all want. the bay area to be jumpin with low-lows out on the strip, dippin and bumper checkin (for some  :biggrin: )
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2008, 06:15 PM~10343421
> *i think its your medication...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:twak:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

im a new rider my self. but been in my car club for the past few years..altho i cant speak of the old days, i do know the club im in has been around since the 70's and most of the time when we all get togeher,all i hear them talk about is how the old days were. when you hear bout how things were.and see how they are now,its like wow!!! theres not a day that goes by that i dont wish i was apart of the scene back then...

for those of you that dont know me. im young and im far from a baller.im on a budget as are most of you. im building what i can how i can and i do hope to be riding with most of you soon. for now ill just stick to goin to the events that im told about and continue to take pics of your beautiful cars..

im all for anything thats decided to get things goin again.. im coo with everyone!! one of the things that harry taught me when i joined the highlites was to show respect to all riders. and treat them the way you would like to be treated.. another words if you are drivin down the street and see a rider broke down on the side of the road. give them a hand..

even if you might like a certain club or person for what ever the reason.. like most people have said on here. we are all doing the same thing which is lowriding.

like a football team.. as a QB you may not like the person you are throwing the ball to. but he plays for the same team and the object is to win the game..

thats my 2 cents


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

Lowrid'n in San Jo is F'D up because of the po-po and the dumb Fu#ks at the inspector generals office. I have been working on one of the biggest federal abuse cases in the history of the world that should be coming to a end soon. The history of cruising in San Jo as well as Whittier blvd in L.A. has a big part in it. So OGs won't be forgotten. 
Hey NASTY(San Jose Highlites) Tell Harry I have a story from cruising with Harry. When I used to kick it with Him, Dave and "Pee Wee" back in the day that I want to stick in the movie when it comes out. Ask Harry if he remembers a Vato from Sunnyvale with a caprice, 59 impala and a Cadillac with a "Holly Wood" top. I didn't get locked up i had to go underground.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Apr 6 2008, 02:48 PM~10348896
> *Lowrid'n in San Jo is F'D up because of the po-po and the dumb Fu#ks at the inspector generals office. I have been working on one of the biggest federal abuse cases in the history of the world that should be coming to a end soon. The history of cruising in San Jo as well as Whittier blvd in L.A. has a big part in it. So OGs won't be forgotten.
> Hey NASTY(San Jose Highlites) Tell Harry I have a story from cruising with Harry. When I used to kick it with Him, Dave and "Pee Wee" back in the day that I want to stick in the movie when it comes out. Ask Harry if he remembers a Vato from Sunnyvale with a caprice, 59 impala and a Cadillac with a "Holly Wood" top. I didn't get locked up i had to go underground.
> *


will do bro, the next time i talk to him ill ask him..


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

497Views people got shit to say


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 6 2008, 01:13 PM~10348011
> *im a new rider my self. but been in my car club for the past few years..altho i cant speak of the old days, i do know the club im in has been around since the 70's and most of the time when we all get togeher,all i hear them talk about is how the old days were. when you hear bout how things were.and see how they are now,its like wow!!! theres not a day that goes by that i dont wish i was apart of the scene back then...
> 
> for those of you that dont know me. im young and im far from a baller.im on a budget as are most of you. im building what i can how i can and i do hope to be riding with most of you soon. for now ill just stick to goin to the events that im told about and continue to take pics of your beautiful cars..
> ...


my *****


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 6 2008, 06:57 PM~10350611
> *my *****
> *


what up los


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 5 2008, 04:00 PM~10343354
> *x2
> :yes: OG Gilbert for SJCCA Prez.(thats if Paul dont want to do it) hehehehe :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i dont want it. aint got the time. just reaching out to the homies as much as i can.



but thanks for the confidence


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 6 2008, 09:06 PM~10350690
> *what up los
> *


  chillin :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

I would'nt mind making a few trips back to the HOOD this summer for some good old fashion ridding. It will give me a reason to finish *The White Horse!  *


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 6 2008, 09:18 PM~10351382
> *I would'nt mind making a few trips back to the HOOD this summer for some good old fashion ridding. It will give me a reason to finish The White Horse!
> *


Lets do it brotha :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 5 2008, 12:14 PM~10342208
> *  yes this was the 2nd meeting. as for me... i didnt really ask questions at the first 1 as for where were all the other clubs. just kinda figuered they were busy or doing the usual (for some) to just wait and see how it goes. being that it was the first 1 it usually is just to put it out there and see who is interested and who could get what info etc. now at this meeting as soon as seen that a lot of clubs didnt get the info, i looked into and saw that there were a lot of missing numbers for contacts. and i did my best to start correcting that....and since it wasnt thrown up here on lay it low as blvd nights is, alot of homies didnt get the 411. but all this mess is un-nescessary. we all know that every1 wants it the way it was out there  :biggrin: and every1 tries to meet all the peeps. so lets just take it as it was, a lack of communication (simple oversight) and continue to do wut we can to acheive wut we all want. the bay area to be jumpin with low-lows out on the strip, dippin and bumper checkin (for some  :biggrin: )
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 6 2008, 08:18 PM~10351382
> *I would'nt mind making a few trips back to the HOOD this summer for some good old fashion ridding. It will give me a reason to finish The White Horse!
> *


 :0 white horse ? dont , dont ,dont do it
:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i think its like everything else. some clubs get along better with other clubs and tend to do their own thing. sometimes clubs throw little bbqs and only invite clubs theyre close to. does that make it an inner circle, or exclusion of others? yes and no. if a club is throwing a bbq, it has the right to choose who to invite and who not to invite. you want to invite those that have shit in common. its just the way it is. but if your throwing an all clubs bbq, it should be just that. its not one club throwing the bbq, its all of us. 
the first all clubs bbq was put out on here 2 years ago. to let everyone know that an all clubs bbq is being put together. and after a few meetings you can see what clubs are trying to participate and which are not. and moved ahead. doing this all clubs bbq off a phone list isnt going to work. people change numbers all the time. 
planning for the bbq is being done when not a lot of people are out there cuz of the weather, so its not like you can just pull into the mc donalds or wienerschnitzel and let everyone know. its got to be done on here like the first one, unless you have some kind of lowrider council with clubs that want to get shti crackin, or just stay up on events. should there be one?? maybe like that theres no inner circles.

:dunno:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I started this topic before I knew about the "ALL CLUB" meeting!(look at the date)
The meeting just added to my point!
To tell you the truth, we are use to it! its hard being at the top, we all know others want that spot.
Believe me, the hate, makes myself and those around me want to come out harder and stronger!
Gilbert, we cool, so its all good, but dont try to sugar coat it for others.

What I really hope to get out of this is this,
Getting S.J how it was. to say "it will never get that way again" is a bullshit excuse.
It is what US as ridas make it!
Yes there are ridas and car clubs that I dont get along with most of the members! but with that said, when I dip, I hope they out there also!
Nothing wrong with alittle bit of fun rivilry, but again. if we are ALL out there, every club as car'S out there, then that means one thing, ITS CRACCIN!
Lets stop the hate and try to put it down!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2008, 10:47 AM~10354600
> *i think its like everything else. some clubs get along better with other clubs and tend to do their own thing. sometimes clubs throw little bbqs and only invite clubs theyre close to. does that make it an inner circle, or exclusion of others? yes and no. if a club is throwing a bbq, it has the right to choose who to invite and who not to invite. you want to invite those that have shit in common. its just the way it is. but if your throwing an all clubs bbq, it should be just that. its not one club throwing the bbq, its all of us.
> the first all clubs bbq was put out on here 2 years ago. to let everyone know that an all clubs bbq is being put together. and after a few meetings you can see what clubs are trying to participate and which are not. and moved ahead. doing this all clubs bbq off a phone list isnt going to work. people change numbers all the time.
> planning for the bbq is being done when not a lot of people are out there cuz of the weather, so its not like you can just pull into the mc donalds or wienerschnitzel and let everyone know. its got to be done on here like the first one, unless you have some kind of lowrider council  with clubs that want to get shti crackin, or just stay up on events.  should there be one?? maybe like that theres no inner circles.
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 7 2008, 10:50 AM~10354617
> *I started this topic before I knew about the "ALL CLUB" meeting!(look at the date)
> The meeting just added to my point!
> To tell you the truth, we are use to it! its hard being at the top, we all know others want that spot.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

What I like about this topic is that everyone MAKES A GOOD POINT. Is there a RIGHT or WRONG answer? It is hard for me to say because of what car clubs are doing now-a-days. 

I would have to lean towards the statement made by coast one:
"the first all clubs bbq was put out on here 2 years ago. to let everyone know that an all clubs bbq is being put together. and after a few meetings you can see what clubs are trying to participate and which are not. and moved ahead." 

Its all about communication!!!! And even then, some clubs are not going to attend because of some beef they have with another club that is attending. My thought about that is, Well if you dont want to solve that problem, then it your problem AND NOT MINE!

I never understood why some people think that trying to solve a problem is a sign of weakness? If thats the case then, I MUST BE THE WEAKEST MOTHER FUCKER ON THE FACE OF THE EARTH!!! Why, because throughout the years Ive either solved, or played a major roll in solving problems amoung my own car club, as well as other car clubs.

Communication my Low Riding Brothers. Its that simple :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 7 2008, 03:27 PM~10357004
> *What I like about this topic is that everyone MAKES A GOOD POINT. Is there a RIGHT or WRONG answer? It is hard for me to say because of what car clubs are doing now-a-days.
> 
> I would have to lean towards the statement made by coast one:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 7 2008, 03:27 PM~10357004
> *What I like about this topic is that everyone MAKES A GOOD POINT. Is there a RIGHT or WRONG answer? It is hard for me to say because of what car clubs are doing now-a-days.
> 
> I would have to lean towards the statement made by coast one:
> ...


*Communication* :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

so for this all club bbq stuff...

when is the next meeting and where?

whos attended and who hasnt, whose interested?

some one got a list of names and numbers??

whose leading it? str8riders? is there a contact for them aswell for whoever wants to get on the list?

should some one post in shows and events ?

summer is almost here!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2008, 04:09 PM~10357329
> *so for this all club bbq stuff...
> 
> when is the next meeting and where?
> ...


  ONE QUESTION AT ATIME.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2008, 03:09 PM~10357329
> *so for this all club bbq stuff...
> 
> when is the next meeting and where?
> ...



Next meeting is the 18th of this month 7pm at the roundtable on aborn

Lets get every1 there so we can get all this right and have some good ol fun :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 7 2008, 03:47 PM~10357670
> * ONE QUESTION AT ATIME.LOL  :biggrin:
> *


you didnt answer any

:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2008, 04:57 PM~10357726
> *you didnt answer any
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 4 2008, 04:52 PM~10337178
> *Sorry my Low Rider Brother, The San Jose Low Rider Alliance has been a thing of the past for many years.
> 
> In defence of the Low Rider Museum. The curator of the museum (Im sorry I can not remember his name at this moment) had a VERY LIMITED AMOUNT OF TIME to put it all together. He sent out many e-mails to try to get information, photos, car club plaques and so on. Many people did not respond to him, and others said they would get back to him and never did.
> ...


I still have the East Bay Lowrider Aliance books in my closet!!! I miss those days. When Joe handed me the aliance, I knew we were in trouble.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillwaters_@Apr 7 2008, 03:54 PM~10357705
> *Next meeting is the 18th of this month 7pm at the roundtable on aborn
> 
> Lets get every1 there so we can get all this right and have some good ol fun :biggrin:
> *




one or two from each club, cuz round table cant hold everyone :biggrin:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2008, 04:01 PM~10357768
> *
> 
> one or two from each club, cuz round table cant hold everyone :biggrin:
> *


I roll there with me and my VP so I say 2 but bring whoever brotha if theres no room they can lap it :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 7 2008, 03:47 PM~10357670
> * ONE QUESTION AT ATIME.LOL  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 7 2008, 08:50 AM~10354617
> *I started this topic before I knew about the "ALL CLUB" meeting!(look at the date)
> The meeting just added to my point!
> To tell you the truth, we are use to it! its hard being at the top, we all know others want that spot.
> ...


 ok rick. i didnt really look at when this topic started. i heard about it after we had spoken on the phone. yoou seemed pretty pissed so i tried to explain what had happened as far as i was able to tell. then i heard of the topic so i figured i should jump on and see whats up. so if it wasnt about the meeting that set you off and got this toic started, wut is it? as far as "sugar coating " shit, i was just simply putting out the facts homie. i really dont think there is as much Hate as you seem to be beleiving, but maybe i be missing shit :dunno: 
but like the homie paul said "solving problems might get confused with weakness" but not in this case . just trying to get all the homies together for a big as q. :nicoderm:






like the homie said. next meeting is on the 18 at round table. every1 is invited to attend. show if you want to , dont if you dont. my job here is done. 

shit, just hit me. the less people there the less i got to get there early to get a good spot. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2008, 03:09 PM~10357329
> *so for this all club bbq stuff...
> 
> when is the next meeting and where?
> ...


1.Next meeting is the 18th of this month 7pm at the roundtable on aborn

2.we've attended

3. i dont

4.yes str8 ridaz stevie(408)677-0488

5. i think someone should

6. lets roll


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

x2


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

where are all the 510-925-415-650-707 clubs? no comment on this topic? we got so many clubs out this way and nobody got nothing to say....or you all just keep it with in ur circle
 
this meeting you all talking about is this a southbay thing or open 4 everyone to join


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 so was all this about the 510 ? 

:biggrin: j/k


its open to all bay area


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 7 2008, 05:14 PM~10358343
> *where are all the 510-925-415-650-707 clubs? no comment on this topic? we got so many clubs out this way and nobody got nothing to say....or you all just keep it with in ur circle
> 
> this meeting you all talking about is this a southbay thing or open 4 everyone to join
> *


ALL CLUBS!!!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 7 2008, 07:30 PM~10358472
> *:0  so was all this about the 510 ?
> 
> :biggrin:  j/k
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Apr 7 2008, 05:22 PM~10357939
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 7 2008, 06:02 PM~10358703
> *:biggrin:
> *


 whats up loco


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 7 2008, 05:41 PM~10358547
> *ALL CLUBS!!!!
> *


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Like Frankie said back in the 80's "RELAX" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Its just a BBQ Fellas, Who ever shows up KOOL, Who ever dont show up, Who Cares? The best that anyone can do is get the word out BUT, if clubs dont log on to lay it low, and others got there nose up in the air to the point that they dont talk to anyone, then some will not get the information and that is that!!

5 clubs or 50 clubs, granted more is always better! I had fun on the first and second BBQ, and I will have fun on this one as well, WHY? because I enjoy talking to the people that showed up because we have someting in common,* AND THAT IS GETTING TOGETHER*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 7 2008, 05:14 PM~10358343
> *where are all the 510-925-415-650-707 clubs? no comment on this topic? we got so many clubs out this way and nobody got nothing to say....or you all just keep it with in ur circle
> 
> this meeting you all talking about is this a southbay thing or open 4 everyone to join
> *


Whats up bro, I just found this topic today. Wish I found it earlier. I havent read all of the talk, but I will put down my two cents, One of the Only things that as a community can keep us strong is communication. Between clubs and friends alike. I was a bike club member when Castro Valley was the spot. I dreamt of the day that I would be able to Cruise with my club down the BLVD and do we what we love. When that day came, not a car in sight. A lot of people know that Sams is a place that I started getting people to come out and kick it. And I love that I had a part in making it what it was, yes I said was. The sad thing is Sams use to the spot, but only when people felt it was worth it to come out. I have heard all the excuses, and thats all they are. Im out riding as much as I can. My car aint shit, but its good enough to ride. Im down to do what ever it take to get things back the way they use to be. I have thought about opening the East Bay Lowrider Alliance, but I just dont know how many clubs are actually down to put time into it.

All in all, Lowriding is my life choice, and Ill be in it til the day I die!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Bay area Lowriders and clubs., is there a inner circle


If there is I don't think I'm in. :roflmao:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 7 2008, 05:41 PM~10358547
> *ALL CLUBS!!!!
> *


X10 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 7 2008, 10:49 PM~10361502
> *Bay area Lowriders and clubs., is there a inner circle
> If there is I don't think I'm in. :roflmao:
> *


Well, look who it is!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 7 2008, 09:34 PM~10360860
> *Like Frankie said back in the 80's "RELAX" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Its just a BBQ Fellas, Who ever shows up KOOL, Who ever dont show up, Who Cares? The best that anyone can do is get the word out BUT, if clubs dont log on to lay it low, and others got there nose up in the air to the point that they dont talk to anyone, then some will not get the information and that is that!!
> ...



AMEN BROTHA :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 7 2008, 11:49 PM~10361502
> *Bay area Lowriders and clubs., is there a inner circle
> If there is I don't think I'm in. :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 7 2008, 09:49 PM~10361502
> *Bay area Lowriders and clubs., is there a inner circle
> If there is I don't think I'm in. :roflmao:
> *


 :0 wut up ben. ?


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 8 2008, 07:51 AM~10362882
> *:0  wut up ben. ?
> *


What up Gil..Just reading up on the lowrider inner circle.One day I'll be cool and get in the loop :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 7 2008, 10:15 PM~10361260
> *Whats up bro, I just found this topic today. Wish I found it earlier. I havent read all of the talk, but I will put down my two cents, One of the Only things that as a community can keep us strong is communication. Between clubs and friends alike. I was a bike club member when Castro Valley was the spot. I dreamt of the day that I would be able to Cruise with my club down the BLVD and do we what we love. When that day came, not a car in sight. A lot of people know that Sams is a place that I started getting people to come out and kick it. And I love that I had a part in making it what it was, yes I said was. The sad thing is Sams use to the spot, but only when people felt it was worth it to come out. I have heard all the excuses, and thats all they are. Im out riding as much as I can. My car aint shit, but its good enough to ride. Im down to do what ever it take to get things back the way they use to be. I have thought about opening the East Bay Lowrider Alliance, but I just dont know how many clubs are actually down to put time into it.
> 
> All in all, Lowriding is my life choice, and Ill be in it til the day I die!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm down to help out .....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 8 2008, 12:33 PM~10364429
> *What up Gil..Just reading up on the lowrider inner circle.One day I'll be cool and get in the loop :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 8 2008, 10:33 AM~10364429
> *What up Gil..Just reading up on the lowrider inner circle.One day I'll be cool and get in the loop :cheesy:
> *


  maybe bro. but you gotta build a nother hopper first :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 7 2008, 06:55 PM~10358184
> *1.undefined
> 1.Next meeting is the 18th of this month 7pm at the roundtable on aborn
> 
> ...


uce will be there


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

nah, uce aint invited...


:biggrin: just playin homie. the meeting is on april 18. round table 7:00 aborn and white s.j. ca. 

c u there :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 8 2008, 09:53 PM~10369375
> *nah, uce aint invited...
> :biggrin:  just playin homie. the meeting is on april 18. round table 7:00 aborn and white s.j. ca.
> 
> ...


Bosses will be there


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 8 2008, 12:33 PM~10364429
> *What up Gil..Just reading up on the lowrider inner circle.One day I'll be cool and get in the loop :cheesy:
> *


That's got to be a BIG loop before you can fit into it :biggrin:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 9 2008, 03:55 PM~10374570
> *That's got to be a BIG loop before you can fit into it  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 9 2008, 02:55 PM~10374570
> *That's got to be a BIG loop before you can fit into it  :biggrin:
> *


i know I have no room to talk, but hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 9 2008, 02:55 PM~10374570
> *That's got to be a BIG loop before you can fit into it  :biggrin:
> *


[email protected]#k you.


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 9 2008, 03:25 PM~10374815
> *:biggrin:
> i know I have no room to talk, but hahahahaha!!!!
> *


[email protected]#k you 2.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T 4 ALL CLUBS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 8 2008, 08:53 PM~10369375
> *nah, uce aint invited...
> :biggrin:  just playin homie. the meeting is on april 18. round table 7:00 aborn and white s.j. ca.
> 
> ...


Highlites will be there


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Good Topic here........

I am by no Means an O.G. In the game, my car was out for 2yrs then went under construction that was 3yrs ago !!!! But I have made it a point to go to as many shows as possible and picked up a decent 65 to hit the streets in. And I remember Blvd Nights back in the late 90's when it was bumper to bumper on the strip with LOWRIDERS not scrappers or donks :nono:
I remember Sam's being off the hook on the weekends with a few hoppers and a huge crowd, if you got there late you needed to park across the street at the little shopping plaza or next door at the car wash...... 

The question is what caused this change? I know its not a decrease in Lowriders because we all know everyone's out there, Maybe the economy hittin hard times might have a slight impact, but as many of you other guys said maybe its COMMUNICATION ? I know allot of you guys and I go back and fourth talking shit to one another, but from me its nothing but B.S. I got respect for all riderz just that sometimes I'm stubborn with my opinions..... Anyhow Me and my club recently got an opportunity to use our rides in a small film staring the same cast as in Bound By Honor, but the casting agency was real specific with how many cars could attend and being that it was in a public place we couldn't really invite others out there, I would have loved to have all the Bay Area/ Nor Cal Riderz out there, but it was a small opportunity that was given to us, No disrespect to anyone else....

Anytime I hear about an event I let people know, but I agree with ya'll the communication level needs to be up and we have to remember that Not everyone uses LayItLow as a resource to events.....

Call your members, friends, solo riders if you hear of an event going down lets start getting Everyone together and let these fuckers out here know that Lowriding is far from dead !!!! Its still here and strong as always, these donks and scrappers are just a meer trend unlike LoWRidin' which is a LIFESTYLE


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 10 2008, 04:21 PM~10384450
> *Good Topic here........
> 
> I am by no Means an O.G. In the game, my car was out for 2yrs then went under construction that was 3yrs ago !!!! But I have made it a point to go to as many shows as possible and picked up a decent 65 to hit the streets in. And I remember Blvd Nights back in the late 90's when it was bumper to bumper on the strip with LOWRIDERS not scrappers or donks :nono:
> ...


You know, one of the funniest things I hear all the time is "oh, I rolled by Sams but didnt see anyone so I went home". The way Sams got started was I would sit in the parking lot all by myself until "someone rolled by" and they saw me and stopped. That was back when i didnt have a girlfriend. And sorry, Pussy is way better than sitting in a parking lot. I am still out there sitting and waiting, just not every Friday, Saturday and Sunday night. There always has to be a first person. I just laugh when people tell that to me. I must hear it 10 times a week and I think to myself, if one of them just stopped there would be 10 people out there. I dont know what the change really is, I think it has to do with most of the guys that use to roll back in the day have since "grown up" and have families and other priorities. And to be honest, I love the Lifestyle as much as the next guy, but some things come before riding. :biggrin: You know you'll still see me out there!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 10 2008, 04:34 PM~10384572
> *You know, one of the funniest things I hear all the time is "oh, I rolled by Sams but didnt see anyone so I went home". The way Sams got started was I would sit in the parking lot all by myself until "someone rolled by" and they saw me and stopped. That was back when i didnt have a girlfriend. And sorry, Pussy is way better than sitting in a parking lot. I am still  out there sitting and waiting, just not every Friday, Saturday and Sunday night. There always has to be a first person. I just laugh when people tell that to me. I must hear it 10 times a week and I think to myself, if one of them just stopped there would be 10 people out there. I dont know what the change really is, I think it has to do with most of the guys that use to roll back in the day have since "grown up" and have families and other priorities. And to be honest, I love the Lifestyle as much as the next guy, but some things come before riding.  :biggrin: You know you'll still see me out there!!!!
> *


Yeah I hear you on that Bro, I know lately you have been pretty busy with allot of other things you have on the table, And you have always put allot of effort and time into Sam's maybe not too many people know this, but you actually have sat down in front of the police and explained to them what our goal is at sam's you convinced the PD to give us a green light as long as we kept it kool, if you had not spoken to Sam in representation of US Then there probably would be NO Sam's.... I hope everyone acknowledges you for your efforts......
But like you said allot of us have grown up and maybe have a family or other things on the table, you opened the door for allot of riderz, but it is up to us to continue the Sam's legacy we can't always depend on 1 man to do all the work, I completely agree that if 1 person would stop the next guy would drive by and probably stop and in an hour the parking lot would be packed, chain reaction, the thing is people have to give it a chance..... :thumbsup: Shane !!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 10 2008, 06:34 PM~10384572
> *You know, one of the funniest things I hear all the time is "oh, I rolled by Sams but didnt see anyone so I went home". The way Sams got started was I would sit in the parking lot all by myself until "someone rolled by" and they saw me and stopped. That was back when i didnt have a girlfriend. And sorry, Pussy is way better than sitting in a parking lot. I am still  out there sitting and waiting, just not every Friday, Saturday and Sunday night. There always has to be a first person. I just laugh when people tell that to me. I must hear it 10 times a week and I think to myself, if one of them just stopped there would be 10 people out there. I dont know what the change really is, I think it has to do with most of the guys that use to roll back in the day have since "grown up" and have families and other priorities. And to be honest, I love the Lifestyle as much as the next guy, but some things come before riding.  :biggrin: You know you'll still see me out there!!!!
> *


i give you props shane for all you done to get us kicking it at sams.... lets now take it to the next level....you going the 18th?


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 10 2008, 05:15 PM~10384949
> *Yeah I hear you on that Bro, I know lately you have been pretty busy with allot of other things you have on the table, And you have always put allot of effort and time into Sam's maybe not too many people know this, but you actually have sat down in front of the police and explained to them what our goal is at sam's you convinced the PD to give us a green light as long as we kept it kool, if you had not spoken to Sam in representation of US Then there probably would be NO Sam's.... I hope everyone acknowledges you for your efforts......
> But like you said allot of us have grown up and maybe have a family or other things on the table, you opened the door for allot of riderz, but it is up to us to continue the Sam's legacy we can't always depend on 1 man to do all the work, I completely agree that if 1 person would stop the next guy would drive by and probably stop and in an hour the parking lot would be packed, chain reaction, the thing is people have to give it a chance..... :thumbsup: Shane !!!!
> *


Thanks Bro!!! I have spent plenty of time in the Police Department explaining our goals, and to be honest, I have seen peoples stereo types change about lowriding. I know some people know that Sams wasnt where I started trying to get things going. I originally started in Castro Valley at Burger King!! Wayne knows, he was always out there with me. I just happen to stumble across Sams about 4 years later. I dont go looking for props (but thanks for them), I just want a place where we can go and have a good time with out teh problems. Its hard work to keep the rif raf out, but its well worth it. The other thing I have been doing is riding around with a couple of the guys from Rebirth, sometimes just rollin through Oakland, Hayward or where ever our hearts desire!! Just a change of scenery!!!

People only come to Sams when something might happen. People have started rumors that I was throwing a hop, and people came out and were probably disappointed when they found out there wasnt one. I believe one night your club was out there thinking there was going to be a hop, and I know that they were probably disappointed. I do appologize if any one has come out thinking there was going to bea hop and found out there wasnt. The hops are expensive and hard to get cash for. I use to be able to get around shop to shop to scrape up the cash, but I cant anymore. I work regular hours now. I miss swing shift, but I know that there has to be a way to get people out there and not have a hop. Ive even set up cruises and within an hour everyone is back in the parking lot, due to gas prices. I am still searching for the right ingredient to get everyone to want to come out. Just havent found it yet!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 10 2008, 05:29 PM~10385066
> *i give you props shane for all you done to get us kicking it at sams.... lets now take it to the next level....you going the 18th?
> *


It all depends on the work schedule. I have wanted to go to the last few meetings but just due to work and trying to get out to San Jose before it starts, makes it hard. Our club isnt very big, I do have a member in San Jose that might be able to go for me. I will try my best. I loved the first All Clubs BBQ, it was a great day!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah I hear you there shouldn't need to be a specific reason like a hop to get people to come out !!! Loving the sport should be enough for us to go out and hang with everyone


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT FOR BAY AREA CROP CIRCLES


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 11 2008, 02:19 PM~10392693
> *TTT FOR BAY AREA CROP CIRCLES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 10 2008, 08:26 AM~10380274
> *<span style='color:red'>ETERNAL ROLLERZ CAR CLUB SAN JOSE IN THE HOUSE !!!*


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 8 2008, 10:53 PM~10369375
> *nah, uce aint invited...
> :biggrin:  just playin homie. the meeting is on april 18. round table 7:00 aborn and white s.j. ca.
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 12 2008, 12:05 PM~10398361
> *
> :0  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 12 2008, 09:05 AM~10398361
> *
> :0  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


WHO ??????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 13 2008, 09:47 PM~10408709
> *WHO ??????????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt for fridays 4/18 secret meeting :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Can I ask a question, Why are these meetings always on a Friday Night?? Why couldnt they be on a Saturday night? The only reason I ask is for the guys down here in the East Bay have a problem getting all the way to San Jo after work. I dont get out til after 6pm and its gonna be hard to get there by 7. Just wondering!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 15 2008, 05:18 PM~10424078
> *:dunno:
> *


Me niether. Thats the only reason we never made it to the last couple. Its hard to get there after work. The only reason I asked was because everyone else was asking me. No prob, I might be a little late, but better late than never!!!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

On the First "All Clubs BBQ" Round Table was standing room only!!!! Over 30 clubs came to see what was going on, and the East Bay was represented as well. So since then, no one has put any thought in changing the time and location of the meeting. 

I could be wrong, Its just my .02 cents


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 15 2008, 04:50 PM~10423873
> *ttt for fridays 4/18 secret meeting :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 15 2008, 05:48 PM~10424314
> *On the First "All Clubs BBQ" Round Table was standing room only!!!! Over 30 clubs came to see what was going on, and the East Bay was represented as well. So since then, no one has put any thought in changing the time and location of the meeting.
> 
> I could be wrong, Its just my .02 cents
> *


THanks Bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 15 2008, 06:12 PM~10424033
> *Can I ask a question, Why are these meetings always on a Friday Night?? Why couldnt they be on a Saturday night? The only reason I ask is for the guys down here in the East Bay have a problem getting all the way to San Jo after work. I dont get out til after 6pm and its gonna be hard to get there by 7. Just wondering!
> *


..thats part of the secret... :biggrin: 


















jk


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 15 2008, 05:50 PM~10423873
> *ttt for fridays 4/18 secret meeting :biggrin:
> *


I overstand you trying to keep it 100 with everyone, but you lying to yourself if you feel that im wrong about what I said.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 16 2008, 10:49 AM~10429859
> *I overstand you trying to keep it 100 with everyone, but you lying to yourself if you feel that im wrong about what I said.
> *


no i agree. partially. i dont think it was meant as disrespectful as it may of come off as.
after hearing different points of views about what was said and how things(including clubs) got missed or left out, it was a lot of misinterpretation and miscomunication.
they did have a list and it wasnt up to date, but at the same time i think they werent trying as hard as the should have been to get everyone involved. they took the reigns on throwing the all clubs bbq, so they should have reached out to anyone and everyone. the way it sounds is that they want to keep it from getting too big and so forth. 
i wasnt there i dont know, i dont know how they decided to go about, if they decided it was better not to let some clubs in on it or if it was just a mistake, i dont know. but id rather see an all clubs bbq than not.
from day one(two years ago) this was suppose to be an ALL CLUBS event. NO ONE was to be excluded, all they had to do is show up to the meetings. if you they didnt show up to the meetings, then they excluded themselves. but this year its starting to sound as if its their club bbq. if its a str8riders bbq, then cool, i dont see why they are even throwing a meeting. if its an all clubs bbq and they are leading it then they need to try to get ahold of everyone.if it gets too big, then you know your doing something right. if they dont let everyone know then it seems like theres something else going on.
was there a little sugar coating, at first i didnt think so, but i think theres some.
i hope everyone shows up to the meeting on friday and make it what it was meant to be, an ALL CLUBS BBQ.


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 16 2008, 10:49 AM~10429859
> *I overstand you trying to keep it 100 with everyone, but you lying to yourself if you feel that im wrong about what I said.
> *



U need a hug brotha? :biggrin:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 16 2008, 01:27 PM~10430849
> *no i agree. partially. i dont think it was meant as disrespectful as it may of come off as.
> after hearing different points of views about what was said and how things(including clubs) got missed or left out, it was a lot of misinterpretation and miscomunication.
> they did have a list and it wasnt up to date, but at the same time i think they werent trying as hard as the should have been to get everyone involved. they took the reigns on throwing the all clubs bbq, so they should have reached out to anyone and everyone. the way it sounds is that they want to keep it from getting too big and so forth.
> ...



X10


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillwaters_@Apr 16 2008, 05:09 PM~10431964
> *U need a hug brotha? :biggrin:
> *


yes!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 16 2008, 02:27 PM~10430849
> *no i agree. partially. i dont think it was meant as disrespectful as it may of come off as.
> after hearing different points of views about what was said and how things(including clubs) got missed or left out, it was a lot of misinterpretation and miscomunication.
> they did have a list and it wasnt up to date, but at the same time i think they werent trying as hard as the should have been to get everyone involved. they took the reigns on throwing the all clubs bbq, so they should have reached out to anyone and everyone. the way it sounds is that they want to keep it from getting too big and so forth.
> ...


I know you ment no disrespect my *****!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillwaters_@Apr 16 2008, 05:09 PM~10431964
> *U need a hug brotha? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

(A PEEP) THISS TO ALL OF YOU THAT HAVE ANY QUESTION ABOUT THE BAY BBQ I DIDNT HAVE ALL THE NUMBERS OF THE CLUBS BUT WHO DOES BESIDES THAT IF YOU HEARD ABOUT IT YOU SHOULD OF JUST SHOWN UP NOT ON THE COMPUTER COME ON FELLAS MY NUMBERS IS 408 677 0488 IF THERE IS ANY MORE QUESTIONS AND YOU WERE ALL INVITED TO ALL THE MEETINGS THE NEXT ONE IS ON FRIDAY 18 AT 700 AT ROUND TABLE ON ABORN/WHITE ................YOU COME, YOU COME, YOU DONT, THATS ON YOU HALLA BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Apr 16 2008, 09:29 PM~10435120
> *(A PEEP) THISS TO ALL OF YOU THAT HAVE ANY QUESTION ABOUT  THE BAY BBQ I DIDNT HAVE ALL THE NUMBERS OF  THE CLUBS BUT WHO DOES BESIDES THAT IF  YOU HEARD ABOUT IT YOU SHOULD OF JUST SHOWN UP NOT ON THE COMPUTER COME ON FELLAS MY NUMBERS IS 408 677 0488 IF THERE IS ANY MORE QUESTIONS AND YOU WERE ALL INVITED TO ALL THE MEETINGS THE NEXT ONE IS ON FRIDAY 18 AT 700 AT ROUND TABLE ON ABORN/WHITE ................YOU COME, YOU COME,  YOU DONT, THATS ON YOU HALLA BACK :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 16 2008, 05:04 PM~10432362
> *yes!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Apr 16 2008, 09:29 PM~10435120
> *(A PEEP) THISS TO ALL OF YOU THAT HAVE ANY QUESTION ABOUT  THE BAY BBQ I DIDNT HAVE ALL THE NUMBERS OF  THE CLUBS BUT WHO DOES BESIDES THAT IF  YOU HEARD ABOUT IT YOU SHOULD OF JUST SHOWN UP NOT ON THE COMPUTER COME ON FELLAS MY NUMBERS IS 408 677 0488 IF THERE IS ANY MORE QUESTIONS AND YOU WERE ALL INVITED TO ALL THE MEETINGS THE NEXT ONE IS ON FRIDAY 18 AT 700 AT ROUND TABLE ON ABORN/WHITE ................YOU COME, YOU COME,  YOU DONT, THATS ON YOU HALLA BACK :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Apr 16 2008, 09:29 PM~10435120
> *(A PEEP) THISS TO ALL OF YOU THAT HAVE ANY QUESTION ABOUT  THE BAY BBQ I DIDNT HAVE ALL THE NUMBERS OF  THE CLUBS BUT WHO DOES BESIDES THAT IF  YOU HEARD ABOUT IT YOU SHOULD OF JUST SHOWN UP NOT ON THE COMPUTER COME ON FELLAS MY NUMBERS IS 408 677 0488 IF THERE IS ANY MORE QUESTIONS AND YOU WERE ALL INVITED TO ALL THE MEETINGS THE NEXT ONE IS ON FRIDAY 18 AT 700 AT ROUND TABLE ON ABORN/WHITE ................YOU COME, YOU COME,  YOU DONT, THATS ON YOU HALLA BACK :biggrin:
> *


DID ANYONE CALL????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 17 2008, 10:01 AM~10437701
> *DID ANYONE CALL????
> *


i think someone should be in charge that knows more... :biggrin: my 2 cents like Gilbert  dont start a club bbq if your not ready :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 17 2008, 10:22 AM~10438171
> *i think someone should be in charge that knows more... :biggrin: my 2 cents like Gilbert  dont start a club bbq if your not ready :biggrin:
> *


ITS OFFICIAL, GILBERTS IN CHARGE OF THE NEXT ONE :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 17 2008, 11:12 AM~10438621
> *ITS OFFICIAL, GILBERTS IN CHARGE OF THE NEXT ONE :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 17 2008, 12:12 PM~10438621
> *ITS OFFICIAL, GILBERTS IN CHARGE OF THE NEXT ONE :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: did he say :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 17 2008, 11:23 AM~10438712
> *:biggrin: did he say :0
> *


majority rules!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 17 2008, 12:32 PM~10438780
> *majority rules!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: if thats the case Paul then :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 17 2008, 11:35 AM~10438818
> *:biggrin: if thats the case Paul then :biggrin:
> *


I THINK ITS GIL


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Apr 17 2008, 11:12 AM~10438621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perfect combo :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 17 2008, 12:39 PM~10438866
> *perfect combo  :biggrin:
> *


both of them :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 17 2008, 11:40 AM~10438872
> *both of them :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 17 2008, 11:40 AM~10438872
> *both of them :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 17 2008, 12:40 PM~10438872
> *both of them :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 17 2008, 11:39 AM~10438866
> *perfect combo  :biggrin:
> *


Do etheir one them know how to bbq :0 I vote for Paulie he can Q.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

you heard combo and you automatically thought about food..


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 17 2008, 11:35 AM~10438818
> *:biggrin: if thats the case Paul then :biggrin:
> *


Sorry my Brother :happysad: 

I live to far away to try to run a meeting now a days, "BESIDES", It seems every time I go to fill-up the ride, the price of fuel JUMPS-UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 17 2008, 05:37 PM~10440808
> *Do etheir one them know how to bbq :0 I vote for Paulie he can Q.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 17 2008, 04:55 PM~10440924
> *you heard combo and you automatically thought about food..
> *


#3 please. :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

I wont be able to make it tomarrow, I have one of my members that lives in San Jose showing for our club. Sorry guys, just realized its my Dads Birthday and he's going to be gone for 5 months!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T 4 TONIGHTS MEETING


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 damn missed this topic for a few days. first. the meetings were set for friday i believe and not sat. because most ppl are doing things on sat and to try and tell them that we are having a meeting so stop wat ever your doing on sat early enough to get here, is kinda hard. now i hope every 1 is on track now bou this meeting. today. and no sugar coating on my behalf coast  . NOW, bout me running this shit...... Will comntinue to post wat i can and reach out to the homies where i can , but thats as far as i go. see you tonight..... maybe


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 18 2008, 08:06 AM~10445699
> *:0  damn missed this topic for a few days. first. the meetings were set for friday i believe and not sat. because most ppl are doing things on sat and to try and tell them that we are having a meeting so stop wat ever your doing on sat early enough to get here, is kinda hard.  now i hope every 1 is on track now bou this meeting. today. and no sugar coating on my behalf coast   . NOW, bout me running this shit...... Will comntinue to post wat i can and reach out to the homies where i can , but thats as far as i go. see you tonight..... maybe
> *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 16 2008, 02:27 PM~10430849
> *no i agree. partially. i dont think it was meant as disrespectful as it may of come off as.
> after hearing different points of views about what was said and how things(including clubs) got missed or left out, it was a lot of misinterpretation and miscomunication.
> they did have a list and it wasnt up to date, but at the same time i think they werent trying as hard as the should have been to get everyone involved. they took the reigns on throwing the all clubs bbq, so they should have reached out to anyone and everyone. the way it sounds is that they want to keep it from getting too big and so forth.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

jus got home. meeting was a lot better this week. still a few clubs not there. dont know if they are not interested or too busy to make the meeting. for those that showed :thumbsup: thanks for coming out. for those that didnt make it, if you are interested in participating and want any info. just hit up steve from str8ridas, his number is on this topic. or myself, i will give you any info. there will also be a quick lil meet next week same place and time for those clubs that want to drop off there money or for those that want to get involved and get any questions answered.



:biggrin: lets do this thing homies.


:thumbsup: for ALL bay clubs


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 17 2008, 05:04 PM~10440989
> *Sorry my Brother :happysad:
> 
> I live to far away to try to run a meeting now a days, "BESIDES", It seems every time I go to fill-up the ride, the price of fuel JUMPS-UP!!!!!!!!!!
> *


A Paul what part of sac town you livin? I just moved up here in Citrus Hieghts its nice up here slower pace than San JO just hot as fuck but cool. Where do they cruise up here? Hit me up Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 19 2008, 09:59 PM~10456617
> *San Jose California...New chapter of....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

whats up bro!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 19 2008, 07:55 PM~10456243
> *A Paul what part of sac town you livin? I just moved up here in Citrus Hieghts its nice up here slower pace than San JO just hot as fuck but cool. Where  do they cruise up here? Hit me up Hommie  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Anthony? :wave: 

Ive been up here for about 5 years now. I live just a few exits from you off of HWY 80. Between norwood & marryville exit. And YES, you are right about moving into the SLOW LANE up here! (Man I needed the break from the rat race in the bay! NO DISRESPECT SAN JO :biggrin: ) As for the cruise, WHAT CRUISE? What I hear most is people going to Miller Park and kicking back, or doing a drive though. I could be wrong. :dunno:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Ain't nothing wrong with the slow lane. I'd like to relocate to Roseville


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

the next meeting is on friday 25 at 700 for collection of the money


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 20 2008, 10:43 AM~10459278
> *Whats up Anthony?  :wave:
> 
> Ive been up here for about 5 years now. I live just a few exits from you off of HWY 80. Between norwood & marryville exit. And YES, you are right about moving into the SLOW LANE up here! (Man I needed the break from the rat race in the bay! NO DISRESPECT SAN JO :biggrin: ) As for the cruise, WHAT CRUISE? What I hear most is people going to Miller Park and kicking back, or doing a drive though. I could be wrong. :dunno:
> *


Yea same here hommie I needed to slow down and consintrat on the family. Also its cheaper to buy a house out here I wish it was this cheap in San Jo I would stay :biggrin: but you know how that goes. I was born & raise in San jo so its hard to figure out the streets & were im going but I will get used to it . Hit me up Hommie Ill barbaque or something :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 20 2008, 11:03 AM~10459388
> *Ain't nothing wrong with the slow lane. I'd like to relocate to Roseville
> *


Yea its nice up there thats a few exits from my house. What up Josh :wave:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 20 2008, 09:09 AM~10458571
> * whats up bro!
> *


CHILLIN JUST WORKING LIKE A DOG. :biggrin: NO MORE SHARKSIDE I SEE? SO WHOS RUNNING THE ETERNAL ROLLERS C.C. IN SAN JO?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1+Apr 21 2008, 06:51 AM~10465107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right on, I wish I was back...still out on injury. I am in charge of ERCC out here. Rui's shit comin hard...when you comin by again for your 62?


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> whats up homie...when you move?
> about 3 weeks ago but I got to head back down there to Hollister to get my seat for my bike done at Corbin This weekend. we wil see how it turns out
> uffin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

cool..hows the bike comin?


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 21 2008, 07:58 PM~10470584
> *cool..hows the bike comin?
> *


Cool almost done Hopefully by Cinco De Mayo


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 21 2008, 08:04 PM~10469962
> *whats up homie...when you move?
> right on, I wish I was back...still out on injury. I am in charge of ERCC out here. Rui's shit comin hard...when you comin by again for your 62?
> *


 i no that shit came out hard .....im goin to stop by tomarrow, go check out the progress on the duece. so what happen, what did you break?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 21 2008, 11:16 PM~10472212
> *i no that shit came out hard .....im goin to stop by tomarrow, go check out the progress on the duece. so what happen, what did you break?
> *



fucked my knee up.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt for all club events.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 23 2008, 02:32 PM~10486221
> *ttt for all club events.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

glad to see that there hasnt beenn much activity on here lately. hopefully all is good. now i hope every 1 is up on the info for the bbq. dont forget that the homie steve will be out at round table on friday (tomorrow for any ridas that have questions or for those of you that still need to drop off the $. i should also be out there. lets make this happen :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

We are down just not going to be able to make it to san jo tonight..... i'll call steve and set a time to meet him with the money ....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 25 2008, 12:50 PM~10502930
> *We are down just not going to be able to make it to san jo tonight..... i'll call steve and set a time to meet him with the money ....
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

Has any1 seen the site 4 the BBQ. I cruised by there and if it's the site 2 the left as u drive in the only thing good about it is the parking No grass just weeds and dirt. :dunno:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillwaters_@Apr 28 2008, 03:06 PM~10524466
> *Has any1 seen the site 4 the BBQ. I cruised by there and if it's the site 2 the left as u drive in the only thing good about it is the parking No grass just weeds and dirt. :dunno:
> *


 nah, steve went to get the park, he was going to get the spots to the right. he called me and the spot was takin for the 26, hes looking into other possible dates but wiil verufy with every1 b4 reserving


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

WHATS GOOD BAY AREA AND SACRAMENTO LOWRIDERS WE INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS C.C. BBQ !!!!



















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10528108


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

THIS GUY IS IN THE BAY AND CAN DO OG SAND CASTED PLAQUES...FOR CHEAPER THAN DOWN SOUTH...

JUST A HEADS UP GUYS...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407086


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 28 2008, 04:10 PM~10524489
> *nah, steve went to get the park, he was going to get the spots to the right. he called me and the spot was takin for the 26, hes looking into other possible dates but wiil verufy with every1 b4 reserving
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

new info posted in shows and events , all club bbq


please check it out. and hit up steve with ant info or suggestions. see you all at the next meeting

may 9, 7:00 round table

very important meeting


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i have all the dates that are open for the park need all the clubs help to make this happen because this is not about me its for us im just a soldier ha ha ha :biggrin: hope to see every one there may 9 , 7:00 roundtable later


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i have all the dates that are open for the park need all the clubs help to make this happen because this is not about me its for us im just a soldier ha ha ha :biggrin: hope to see every one there may 9 , 7:00 roundtable later


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i have all the dates that are open for the park need all the clubs help to make this happen because this is not about me its for us im just a soldier ha ha ha :biggrin: hope to see every one there may 9 , 7:00 roundtable later


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i have all the dates that are open for the park need all the clubs help to make this happen because this is not about me its for us im just a soldier ha ha ha :biggrin: hope to see every one there may 9 , 7:00 roundtable later


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i have all the dates that are open for the park need all the clubs help to make this happen because this is not about me its for us im just a soldier ha ha ha :biggrin: hope to see every one there may 9 , 7:00 roundtable later


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 we heard you the first time :biggrin: 




see every1 there


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

need more info! which round table?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

round table/ white rd at aborn in san jose


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 7 2008, 12:10 PM~10598828
> *round table/ white rd at aborn in san jose
> *


thanks bro


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 7 2008, 10:10 AM~10598828
> *round table/ white rd at aborn in san jose
> *


What time you picking me up. :|


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68+May 5 2008, 07:41 PM~10583557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

DAMN ARE YOU A LITTLE EXCITED :biggrin:*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 3 2008, 07:30 PM~10328826
> *What it dew?!
> On the real, it seems like there is some kind of inner circle within the bay area clubs and ridas that it feels like they are holding out on info or involving alot of clubs on events and issues.
> Im not the only one that feels this way but im putting it out there!
> ...


Dont mean to stir up old shit... just had to throw my chump change in. :biggrin: 

I remember hearing about something like this a long time ago, somebody in our club had spoken to someone :dunno:
I think the ride Gilbert was ref. to is Rich's 63... if so, he is not in any club, Rich kicks it with everybody so it was not a singled out this, sounds as if he was in the right place at the right time. 
Im not an OG but have been into this shit since about the early 90's. I do remember EVERYBODY being out, ALL the time! Yea clubs and individuals may not have gotten along but it kind of added to the fun of competition. 
Im looking forward to seeing it jump off just like those days.  


> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 10 2008, 05:34 PM~10384572
> *You know, one of the funniest things I hear all the time is "oh, I rolled by Sams but didnt see anyone so I went home". The way Sams got started was I would sit in the parking lot all by myself until "someone rolled by" and they saw me and stopped. That was back when i didnt have a girlfriend. And sorry, Pussy is way better than sitting in a parking lot. I am still  out there sitting and waiting, just not every Friday, Saturday and Sunday night. There always has to be a first person. I just laugh when people tell that to me. I must hear it 10 times a week and I think to myself, if one of them just stopped there would be 10 people out there. I dont know what the change really is, I think it has to do with most of the guys that use to roll back in the day have since "grown up" and have families and other priorities. And to be honest, I love the Lifestyle as much as the next guy, but some things come before riding.  :biggrin: You know you'll still see me out there!!!!
> *


:wave: Im guilty  :angry: 

My daugthers birthday is on 5/5, family from out of state in town, my boy Smurf getting married... didnt go out all weekend :banghead: I feel like I sold out... but I will be into this shit till Im dead so there are plenty more chances for me to whore up the streets. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 7 2008, 02:44 PM~10601157
> *What time you picking me up. :|
> *


I will send joe, you can sit on the handlebars of his beach cruiser


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 7 2008, 04:46 PM~10602876
> *Dont mean to stir up old shit... just had to throw my chump change in.  :biggrin:
> 
> I remember hearing about something like this a long time ago, somebody in our club had spoken to someone :dunno:
> ...


yo johnny , wut up. you can be out there like you saying :twak:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 30 2008, 09:04 PM~10547452
> *new info posted in shows and events , all club bbq
> please check it out. and hit up steve with ant info or suggestions. see you all at the next meeting
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Danny D's 
Baldwin Park

Hectors Custom Interiors
Monrovia, Ca

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....










1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 10 2008, 06:53 AM~10622391
> *Danny D's
> Baldwin Park
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Great issue! Just picked it up today in salinas!


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

JUST ARRIVED HERE TO FAIRFIELD (TRAVIS AFB) AND WONDERING HOW THE SCENE IS UP HERE IN NOR CAL?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

LOS PADRINOS Are Hosting THEIR 1st Annual
CLASSIC CUSTOM CAR,TRUCK,MOTORCYCLE SHOW
JUNE 21st 2008
LOCATION San Juan Bautista, Ca
FROM:9a.m -6p.m.
open to All
Cars
Trucks
Hot Rods
Rat Rods
Bikes
And ANY Pre-1972 Vehicles
For more info Contact Sam or Isabel @ 831-623-4525.

OPEN Invatation TO
Impalas
Viejitos
Socios


Disclaimer: I'm not in anyway Associated with this event only posting this up for my Father-In-Law.

Proceeds to Benefit Local Charities


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

meeting this friday. we have the park and date


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 14 2008, 12:25 PM~10654353
> *meeting this friday. we have the park and date
> *


Might not be able to make it .... can you PM me the info ..... thanks bro ....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

seen a lot of people cruising monterey rd lately. will this turn into the new strip? cops got king, story and white locked down... monterey rd dont look too bad. opinions?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 19 2008, 02:17 PM~10688785
> *seen a lot of people cruising monterey rd lately. will this turn into the new strip? cops got king, story and white locked down... monterey rd dont look too bad. opinions?
> *


el rancho steakhouse :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 19 2008, 03:17 PM~10688785
> *seen a lot of people cruising monterey rd lately. will this turn into the new strip? cops got king, story and white locked down... monterey rd dont look too bad. opinions?
> *


THAT WORKS FOR ME, I DRIVE THAT STREET ALL THE TIME :cheesy:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

That Idea of Cruising Monterey Rd has been kicked around for sometime, I personaly think its the BEST BET! Why?, because you have plenty of places to park, Eat or just hang out. And MOST IMPORTANT is the fact that its has many access roads to enter and or leave when need be. :thumbsup: 

And the way the ecomomy is now, I would bet the farm that the local business`s on Monterey Rd would not mind you guys hanging around and SPENDING A FEW DOLLARES IN THERE STORES!!! :biggrin: 

Just my .02 cents because Im all out of dimes.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: im down


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 19 2008, 04:17 PM~10688785
> *seen a lot of people cruising monterey rd lately. will this turn into the new strip? cops got king, story and white locked down... monterey rd dont look too bad. opinions?
> *


I ALWAYS THOUGHT WHY NOT? :0 ASK PSTA. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 19 2008, 06:08 PM~10689685
> *el rancho steakhouse :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 19 2008, 07:52 PM~10691450
> *That Idea of Cruising Monterey Rd has been kicked around for sometime, I personaly think its the BEST BET! Why?, because you have plenty of places to park, Eat or just hang out. And MOST IMPORTANT is the fact that its has many access roads to enter and or leave when need be.  :thumbsup:
> 
> And the way the ecomomy is now, I would bet the farm that the local business`s on Monterey Rd would not mind you guys hanging around and SPENDING A FEW DOLLARES IN THERE STORES!!! :biggrin:
> ...


uffin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ok so who rollin ? when? what time?


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

Shit, Im a new rider , Im down to cruise with some south bay cats....Im in fo show!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 21 2008, 09:22 PM~10709479
> *  ok so who rollin ? when? what time?
> *


IM ALWAYS DOWN TO ROLL, WHENEVER, WHATEVER.....LETS JUST GET IT CRACKIN, IM DOWNTOWN ALOT AND ITS USALLY THE SAME FEW FACES


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:

to the top for monterey road :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

when?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2008, 10:27 AM~10712274
> *:biggrin:
> 
> to the top for monterey road :biggrin:
> *





Yeah Monterey Rd is alot better there no freeways so SJPD can't rerout people to the freeways it mostly impossible and the strip is huge so people can hang out on either side of the road and get together and chill Monterey Rd will never be a King and Story Rd but it's a solution so lowrider in San Jo and the Bay in general will live on as long as you see OG's like PSTA and the other on the stip rollin San Jo will always be the Capital of Lowriding in Nor Cal no disrespect to other city. I just think it time for some change to keep cruising in San Jo alive that's just my .02 cent.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

lEts do this


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

time and date ill be there


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

im ready when you are :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

I SAY ASAP. FIRST WEEKEND OF JUNE. IF WEATHER IS GOOD....JUST MY .02 CENTS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@May 24 2008, 01:04 AM~10726402
> *I SAY ASAP. FIRST WEEKEND OF JUNE. IF WEATHER IS GOOD....JUST MY .02 CENTS
> *


WORKS FOR ME


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2008, 11:27 AM~10712274
> *:biggrin:
> 
> to the top for monterey road  HOOKERS!!   :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

Saw this Lowrider girl cruising on a Thursday, was dressed the part too. I was going the opposite direction.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/juschiln/2515146736/


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@May 24 2008, 11:24 PM~10731313
> *Saw this Lowrider girl cruising on a Thursday, was dressed the part too. I was going the opposite direction.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/juschiln/2515146736/
> *



right on....was that near ALVISO?


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

Yes Bro. Off 237 Alviso. I usually go to the beach in Pacifica and S.F. when I'm working but when I don't get up there I go to the Alviso salt ponds to go and relax. A good place to take a walk and get away from the noise.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/juschiln/2494649403/


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@May 24 2008, 01:04 AM~10726402
> *I SAY ASAP. FIRST WEEKEND OF JUNE. IF WEATHER IS GOOD....JUST MY .02 CENTS
> *


what days? saturday? sunday? times? :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

everyday for me...lol
:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@May 27 2008, 10:34 AM~10745277
> *Yes Bro. Off 237 Alviso. I usually go to the beach in Pacifica and S.F. when I'm working but when I don't get up there I go to the Alviso salt ponds to go and relax. A good place to take a walk and get away from the noise.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/juschiln/2494649403/
> *



Salt ponds...great place to go...did they finish the construction out there?  I love Alviso. a lot of History there.


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

Eternal Rollerz! That looks nice  
Alviso still has a lot of old buildings. http://www.flickr.com/photos/juschiln/2501507592/
It kind of reminds me of a ghost town near the ponds, it adds to the peace of mind there. Someone is putting up a big building right off of 237 + Great America Parkway. it should have a nice view of baylands park. They used throw a Lowrider show near there once in a while.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@May 27 2008, 10:39 PM~10750857
> *Eternal Rollerz! That looks nice
> Alviso still has a lot of old buildings. http://www.flickr.com/photos/juschiln/2501507592/
> It kind of reminds me of a ghost town near the ponds, it adds to the peace of mind there. Someone is putting up a big building right off of 237 + Great America Parkway. it should have a nice view of baylands park. They used throw a Lowrider show near there once in a while.
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 23 2008, 11:10 PM~10726229
> *time and date ill be there
> *


 : :yes: :werd:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 27 2008, 09:52 AM~10745401
> *what days? saturday? sunday? times? :biggrin:
> *


BOTH I THINK . IM DOWN . SAT NIGHT SUNDAY AFTERNOON. hno:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC ALWAYS REPEN AND STEPEN TO THE FULLEST!!! "KEEP THE GAME TRADITIONAL ALL DAY EVERY DAY"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@May 27 2008, 11:55 PM~10751866
> *BOTH I THINK . IM DOWN . SAT NIGHT SUNDAY AFTERNOON. hno:
> *


LETS DO THIS!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

sunday afternoons should be good for sure uffin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

SUNDAY JUNE 7 ...........ITS ON .....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@May 28 2008, 11:46 AM~10754518
> *SUNDAY JUNE 7 ...........ITS ON .....
> *


WHAT TIME????


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

saturday is the 7th sunday is the 8th


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@May 28 2008, 12:35 AM~10751415
> *: :yes:  :werd:
> *


pick me up bird :biggrin:


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

Count me in! :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 28 2008, 04:26 PM~10756590
> *saturday is the 7th sunday is the 8th
> *


sunday the 8th .....thats what it is........ uffin:


----------



## oorefluxoo (Apr 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT TIME????


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

I'm Down!!!


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

*2008 SHOWS NOR CAL*
.
.

5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - TBA
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@May 29 2008, 07:43 AM~10761038
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 19 2008, 05:08 PM~10689685
> *el rancho steakhouse :biggrin:
> *


Our meeting location.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 22 2008, 08:35 AM~10711519
> *IM ALWAYS DOWN TO ROLL, WHENEVER, WHATEVER.....LETS JUST GET IT CRACKIN, IM DOWNTOWN ALOT  AND ITS USALLY THE SAME FEW FACES
> *



Yeah it is. 

Monterey Rd would be cool. This Sunday is actually June 1st, is anyone gonna be out there on Sunday?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@May 29 2008, 02:19 PM~10764097
> *Yeah it is.
> 
> Monterey Rd would be cool.  This Sunday is actually June 1st, is anyone gonna be out there on Sunday?
> *


YOUR ONE OF THE FACES I ALWAY SEE........
\
SUNDAY WE HAVE A CANCER WALK, BUT AFTWERWARDS IM DOWN TO ROLL


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 29 2008, 02:34 PM~10764219
> *YOUR ONE OF THE FACES I ALWAY SEE........
> \
> SUNDAY WE HAVE A CANCER WALK, BUT AFTWERWARDS IM DOWN TO ROLL
> *


Yeah, I usually only see you, Moose, sometimes a few VIEJITOS and the Wiener dog crew....DEAD AS HELL! 

What time is the cancer walk over? I think I will probably go to Pleasanton on Sunday morning, but later in the afternoon/evening would be cool to take a cruise.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@May 30 2008, 08:31 AM~10770108
> *Yeah, I usually only see you, Moose, sometimes a few VIEJITOS and the Wiener dog crew....DEAD AS HELL!
> 
> What time is the cancer walk over?  I think I will probably go to Pleasanton on Sunday morning, but later in the afternoon/evening would be cool to take a cruise.
> *


its over at 10:00am we should be out of there a little while after that.... i guess i'll see you out there


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT for SJ ridas that been putting it down over 10 years(WITH CARS!)


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2008, 05:13 PM~10773669
> *TTT for SJ ridas that been putting it down over 10 years(WITH CARS!)
> 
> 
> ...


it was cool kicking back with your boy he cool people


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 30 2008, 11:29 AM~10771436
> *its over at 10:00am we should be out of there a little while after that.... i guess i'll see you out there
> *


SAME O, SAME O!!!

You, me, Moose and that blue 64 passing by a few times.

It's funny as hell when people complain how fucken dead it is out there. But instead of trying to get shit going again, they just stay home I guess. I know everyone has other more important family things going on, but why complain if your not going to do anything about it.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2008, 05:13 PM~10773669
> *TTT for SJ ridas that been putting it down over 10 years(WITH CARS!)
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK YEAH, AND FOR SOME OF US OLDER RIDERS, OVER 20 YEARS....WITH RIDES!!!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 2 2008, 08:30 AM~10779485
> *SAME O, SAME O!!!
> 
> You, me, Moose and that blue 64 passing by a few times.
> ...


i took a little ride but didnt see anyone. my low is still down, ill be out there as soon as my car is put back together...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 2 2008, 10:00 AM~10779926
> *i took a little ride but didnt see anyone. my low is still down, ill be out there as soon as my car is put back together...
> *


I went through Monterey Rd and then downtown to Weinerdog. It wasnt til 7:00 P.M. though.

Only me, Danny from LUXURIOUS and Moose from my club were there though.

Right on Bro, I figure more people will be out since the weather should be getting better....hopefully! 

It was cool a couple years back, when you guy's (Sharkside) used to kick it at Roosevelt on Sunday afternoons. :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S+Jun 2 2008, 09:31 AM~10779496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was cool!
Hopefully we can get that craccin this summer!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 2 2008, 11:51 AM~10780594
> *
> 
> That was cool!
> ...


Next weekend would be cool! First weekend in June, Monterey Road would be cool for Saturday night and for Sunday. 

Actually, EAST SIDE RIDERS is having a happening this Saturday at Moose Lodge in East SJ. It is from 7-11, after that would be cool if everyone who attends to roll out to Monterey. By the way ES RIDERS, I hope it is cool to post this info up....Ralph?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 2 2008, 08:30 AM~10779485
> *SAME O, SAME O!!!
> 
> You, me, Moose and that blue 64 passing by a few times.
> ...


i agree, people talk shit about fuck the carshows, lets ride, but yet they dont even bring the rides out the garage..... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 2 2008, 11:51 AM~10780594
> *
> 
> That was cool!
> ...


why wait,, the weather has been nice already


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 2 2008, 11:29 AM~10780475
> *I went through Monterey Rd and then downtown to Weinerdog.  It wasnt til 7:00 P.M. though.
> 
> Only me, Danny from LUXURIOUS and Moose from my club were there though.
> ...


and i'll be out there next weekend


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 2 2008, 03:08 PM~10781754
> *why wait,, the weather has been nice already
> *


Yup, like I said, next Saturday and Sunday would be cool to roll. I know I will be taking a ride either or both days/nights. But, it would be cool if more than the normal few are there too.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Im going to be at that show In Sac this weekend(Suppose to be off da hook) but after that im down!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

HELLO THERE LOWRIDER BROTHERS WE WILL BE HOLDING A DINNER, DANCE AT THE MOOSE LODGE ON 1825 MT. PLEASANT RD. IN SAN JOSE. THIS IS A FUNDRAISER EVENT. FOR TICKET CONTACT SANTOS PENA SENIOR(408) 258-0911.THERE WILL BE A 20.00 DONATION FOR THE TICKETS.THERE WILL ALSO BE RAFFLES,R.I.P. T-SHIRTS AND A BUNCH OF OTHER STUFF. THANKS AGAIN. ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOMED.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

opps i forgot the date is saturday june 7 from 7 to 11pm thanks


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IS ANYONE RIDING THIS WEEKEND????


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 6 2008, 07:33 AM~10811915
> *IS ANYONE RIDING THIS WEEKEND????
> *


 :yes: :yes: I know I will take a ride.

I guess we will see if anyone else is serious about getting things poppin again.  :dunno: :uh:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

Sure are a lot of really nice clean cars in the bay area, good job too all you guys for putting out quality rides.i know there are many.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 6 2008, 08:27 AM~10812124
> *:yes:  :yes: I know I will take a ride.
> 
> I guess we will see if anyone else is serious about getting things poppin again.   :dunno:  :uh:
> *


WHAT DAY(S) AND TIME ARE YOU GOING TO BE OUT THERE


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 6 2008, 08:57 AM~10812287
> *WHAT DAY(S) AND TIME ARE YOU GOING TO BE OUT THERE
> *


I am not sure about tonight, but I will definately take a ride Saturday. Probably around 8 or 9. I'm sure Moose will be cool to go too. I might see if any of the other members will want to also. 

Probably Sunday too, not sure what time. More like 6 or 7 I guess.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Anyone??


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

IM ROLLIN THIS SUNDAY. WHO ELSE IS GOING TO BE OUT THERE......


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Jun 6 2008, 09:14 PM~10816650
> *IM ROLLIN THIS SUNDAY. WHO ELSE IS GOING TO BE OUT THERE......
> *


i'll be out there


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

OK, What Happend?? 

Were there car clubs riding? Let a Low Riding Brother far away from home know. :biggrin:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

We where out there cruising around no one out there but cops!!!


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

ILL BE HEADING OUT AT 530 ...... :nicoderm:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

lux was out there from 2-6 .....we went monterey rd to weiner dog and chilled at the park across the street and only seen a couple of solo riders. we also went to hang out at el rancho steak house until 6pm and it was dead as hell. we will continue to roll out there until we get it right. how about a drive-in night real soon?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHERE THE FUCK IS EVERYONE :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 6 2008, 09:11 AM~10812394
> *I am not sure about tonight, but I will definately take a ride Saturday.  Probably around 8 or 9.  I'm sure Moose will be cool to go too.  I might see if any of the other members will want to also.
> 
> Probably Sunday too, not sure what time.  More like 6 or 7 I guess.
> *



On Saturday, I passed by El Rancho Steak House on Monterey about 9:00 PM....NO ONE THERE! 
I went through town to Weinerschnitzel....there was about 15 rides there.

On Sunday, I passed by El Rancho Steak House a little after 7:00 PM...NO ONE THERE. I went through town to Weineschnitzel...there was about 5 rides for a while. When I left about 9:30, it was only me, Danny and Dave.

SAME O, SAME O!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHATS HAPPEND TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS HERE, ARE THEY ALL JUST SHOW CARS NOW????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 9 2008, 10:11 AM~10829292
> *WHATS HAPPEND TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS HERE, ARE THEY ALL JUST SHOW CARS NOW????
> *


im out there as soon as i get my shit working..and i could count bout 5 heads coming too. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

i know i could get people out there, come on i put blvd nights together :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 9 2008, 09:20 AM~10829365
> *im out there as soon as i get my shit working..and i could count bout 5 heads coming too. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 9 2008, 09:22 AM~10829389
> *i know i could get people out there, come on i put blvd nights  together :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: DO IT BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

I WAS OUT TILL 8PM ON MONTEREY RD SEEN 3 CARS. I JUST CHILLED AT THE NEW TARGET ON CURTNER WITH JUST ONE OTHER CAR.......NEW SHOPPING CENTER HAS GOOD PARKING ....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I THINK MONTEREY ROAD IS TO BIG, NOT ENOUGH CARS TO FILL IT UP.... SANTA CLARA ST. IS PERFECT


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 9 2008, 10:12 AM~10829738
> *I THINK MONTEREY ROAD IS TO BIG, NOT ENOUGH CARS TO  FILL IT UP.... SANTA CLARA ST. IS PERFECT
> *


X2

Maybe on Blvd Nights Monterey would be better though. But, we need to put a between maybe Senter Road and Tully or something like that. Other wise, people would be all scattered.


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

wuts up homies was wondering if anyone knew who was making plaques out of the bay area he makes the traditoanl one s not the lazer cut pm me the info if anyone has it good looking out!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jun 9 2008, 06:41 PM~10832848
> *wuts up homies was wondering if anyone knew who was making plaques out of the bay area he makes the traditoanl one s not the lazer cut pm me the info if anyone has it good looking out!
> *


 theres a link in my sig...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 8 2008, 10:34 PM~10827458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

me & thapachuco making a summer time cruise..like blvd knights ...lets you guys know in a week or two :biggrin: ...got to put SJ back on the map... 



i know my shit will be done is yours lol :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Im always been down to ride. I dont give a FUCC if im the only one out,fucc it, at least I can say I was out there and INDIVIDUALS was repping! I dont need to follow anyone,and Im not going to, I do it cause its what I love to do!
for years it just seemed people made lame excuses why they werent out. My car is down for 2 weeks for some repairs but best believe after that, its on and craccing again!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

We got a little escort in the late afternoon, early evening on Saturday, so we will be out there again.

Let's see who has what excuse this weekend. 

Danny, will I see you out there....STUPID QUESTION HUH.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 12 2008, 08:51 AM~10853968
> *We got a little escort in the late afternoon, early evening on Saturday, so we will be out there again.
> 
> Let's see who has what excuse this weekend.
> ...


YOU KNOW IM THERE BRO....... IM SURE THERE WILL BE ALOT OF PEOPLE WITH EXCUSES


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

lets roll


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: I NEED MY CAR.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

COAST ONE IS ALMOST DONE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BROWN CHEVY_@Jun 11 2008, 08:27 PM~10850808
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 3 2008, 07:30 PM~10328826
> *What it dew?!
> On the real, it seems like there is some kind of inner circle within the bay area clubs and ridas that it feels like they are holding out on info or involving alot of clubs on events and issues.
> Im not the only one that feels this way but im putting it out there!
> ...


Back to the Original question ........... Hell yes there is an inner circle, Shit there is a Northern Cali inner circle period. Then it breaks down to Raza, then to Towns then to clubs, then to Homies. I go back to Sac and get parts and paint and other things done way cheaper then if i was to do it here in Denver Cause i know the right people. And way cheaper if i was to walk in a place in the Bay Area cause in Sac I know the right people . And if i gotta go to the Bay to get something i take someone who knows the right people. In Cali its definitely who you know or who knows you for that matter.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

*JUST GOT HOME FROM A SATURDAY AFTERNOON CRUISE!!!!*









[/quote]


















[/quote]


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

> *JUST GOT HOME FROM A SATURDAY AFTERNOON CRUISE!!!!*




















[/quote]
[/quote]
Thats cool putting it on the streets. All it takes is some youngsters to see you and they will become future Lowriders. I wish more clubs will cruise in the day time. The world needs to see Lowriding is alive and well.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

>


[/quote]
Thats cool putting it on the streets. All it takes is some youngsters to see you and they will become future Lowriders. I wish more clubs will cruise in the day time. The world needs to see Lowriding is alive and well. 
[/quote]
yea i wish we could get something going over here...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

>


[/quote]
Thats cool putting it on the streets. All it takes is some youngsters to see you and they will become future Lowriders. I wish more clubs will cruise in the day time. The world needs to see Lowriding is alive and well. 
[/quote]
:yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I hope to have the rivi out out real soon


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

SOONER THAN YOU THINK... I WISH MY CAR WAS COMING OUT SOONER THAT I THOUGHT, SHIT I WISH IT WAS COMING OUT WHEN MY PROPOSED DEADLINE WAS :uh:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

PATIENCE. MY CAR WILL BE DONE NEXT YEAR...MOST LIKELY. WHEN I GET IT BACK FROM YOU I GOT TONS MORE TO DO  YOU'LL PASS ME UP.
YOU KNOW I GOT PARTS FOR YOU TOO HOMIE. DUMPS,ETC.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

...GOT THE SPOT FOR THE CLEAR JOB OK'D.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

We where out there rolling from hayward to san jo!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10922803
> *We where out there rolling from hayward to san jo!!
> 
> 
> ...


good to see you guys out putting it down for the "I" whos cutty


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 21 2008, 09:18 PM~10922803
> *We where out there rolling from hayward to san jo!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice rides i seen you guys riding out there


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Jun 14 2008, 11:11 AM~10869329
> *Back to the Original question ........... Hell yes there is an inner circle, Shit there is a Northern Cali inner circle period.  Then it breaks down to Raza,  then to Towns then to clubs,  then to Homies. I go back to Sac and get parts and paint and other things done way cheaper then if i was to do it here in Denver Cause i know the right people. And way cheaper if i was to walk in a place in the Bay Area cause in Sac I know the right people . And if i gotta go to the Bay to get something i take someone who knows the right people.  In Cali its definitely who you know or who knows you for that matter.
> *


  thats every where


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 2 2008, 07:31 AM~10779496
> *FUCK YEAH, AND FOR SOME OF US OLDER RIDERS, OVER 20 YEARS....WITH RIDES!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10922803
> *We where out there rolling from hayward to san jo!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, rhr26


you guys headin out today...I jus passed by Bills shop, saw the 62 out there...maybe they headin out?
Nice day.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 22 2008, 01:00 PM~10925376
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rollinaround, rhr26
> you guys headin out today...I jus passed by Bills shop, saw the 62 out there...maybe they headin out?
> ...



I will be!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 22 2008, 02:02 PM~10925762
> *I will be!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Some pics from last weekend at Sams!! We were going to head to Oakland but decided to just roll through Union City and Hayward.

































































Headin out for a cruise!!!
















































Cruising down Hesperian


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*
********** ATTENTION ***********

IVE BEEN THINKING THAT WE SHOULD ( BAY AREA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY) TRY AND DO SOMETHING AS A GROUP, ASIDE FROM THE USUAL LOWRIDING STUFF. I THINK PAINTBALL WOULD BE A GOOD EXPERIANCE FOR ALL OF US. MOST OF US ARE FRIENDS REGARDLESS OF WHAT CLUB YOUR FROM WE ALL HAVE EACH OTHERS BACK AND I THINK THAT IT MIGHT BRING US THAT MUCH CLOSER... KINDA GET TO KNOW THE PEOPLE YOU DONT KNOW TOO GOOD ECT. I HAVE ALREADY SPOKEN TO SOME PAINTBALL LOCATIONS AND DEPENDING ON HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE INTRESTED I CAN PROBABLY TRY AND GET US A GOOD RATE FOR A PRIVATE GROUP. SO WHO IS DOWN? ASK YOUR CLUBS AND FAMILY AND PM ME IF YOUR INTRESTED SO I CAN GET IT ORGANIZED...... P.S. IT WOULD BE ON A SATURDAY I'M THINKING IN JULY TO HAVE ENOUGH TIME TO GET EVERYONE ORGANIZED.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*OK, What are you guys doing on the 4Th of july weekend?????*
*Anybody going to do a little riding on that weekend? Why am I asking? I am planning to attend a family function back in the hood and I need to know if Im going to take the family honda,(if no one is doing anything?) or the 84 Box? (if you guys are planning to DO SOMETHING!!)

I would'nt mind doing a little ridding with you guys again.  *


----------



## Antiguos50 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jun 23 2008, 09:17 PM~10937049
> *OK, What are you guys doing on the 4Th of july weekend?????
> Anybody going to do a little riding on that weekend? Why am I asking? I am planning to attend a family function back in the hood and I need to know if Im going to take the family honda,(if no one is doing anything?) or the 84 Box? (if you guys are planning to DO SOMETHING!!)
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2008, 09:17 PM~10928904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

whos down for Sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 24 2008, 09:14 PM~10944822
> *whos down for Sunday... :biggrin:
> *


lets do this


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 24 2008, 09:14 PM~10944822
> *whos down for Sunday... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: 
Sunday sounds good to me, again.

Actually, this past Sunday was a suprise. There was a hell of alot more rides than usual. When I left Weinerschnitzel about 9:00, there were about 15, 16 rides there. 

That sounds funny, 15 rides being alot. But lately, that's a record.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 24 2008, 10:14 PM~10944822
> *whos down for Sunday... :biggrin:
> *



Im waiting for you!!!! Let me know when and where to meet up!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 25 2008, 05:06 PM~10950539
> *Im waiting for you!!!!      Let me know when and where to meet up!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Sharkside
Dukes SANTA CLARA COUNTY
LUXURIOUS
INDIVIDUALS
IM GOING ASK ESRIDERS
ILL BE DOWNTOWN Weinerschnitzel :biggrin: OR ACROSS THE STREET BBQING OR JUST CHILLIN AROUND 2/3ISH


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 25 2008, 07:14 PM~10951792
> *Sharkside
> Dukes SANTA CLARA COUNTY
> LUXURIOUS
> ...


*Is this for The 4th of July weekend, Or this comming Sunday? Let a Brother know whats happening Fellas. 
:wave: :wave: :wave: *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2008, 09:17 PM~10928904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jun 25 2008, 10:32 PM~10952840
> *Is this for The 4th of July weekend, Or this comming Sunday? Let a Brother know whats happening Fellas.
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 25 2008, 07:14 PM~10951792
> *Sharkside
> Dukes SANTA CLARA COUNTY
> LUXURIOUS
> ...


WE WILL BE BBQ AT CHERRY PARK ON ALMADEN ABOUT NOON, THEN AFTER THAT WE WILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 27 2008, 01:35 PM~10964543
> *WE WILL BE BBQ AT CHERRY PARK ON ALMADEN ABOUT NOON, THEN AFTER THAT WE WILL BE OUT THERE
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jun 23 2008, 08:17 PM~10937049
> *OK, What are you guys doing on the 4Th of july weekend?????
> Anybody going to do a little riding on that weekend? Why am I asking? I am planning to attend a family function back in the hood and I need to know if Im going to take the family honda,(if no one is doing anything?) or the 84 Box? (if you guys are planning to DO SOMETHING!!)
> 
> ...


im down 2 roll with you big homie. let me know


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ok . this sunday at weiner dog. next sat jul5 at 7th and hedding. anything else?



:0 no 1 goimg to da show?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Guess you dudes scared of a little paint :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jun 25 2008, 08:32 PM~10952840
> *Is this for The 4th of July weekend, Or this comming Sunday? Let a Brother know whats happening Fellas.
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


let me know paul, i'm down


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 25 2008, 07:14 PM~10951792
> *Sharkside
> Dukes SANTA CLARA COUNTY
> LUXURIOUS
> ...


No one is reppin' from. CITYLIFE, ETERNAL ROLLERZ, SHARKSIDE, STREET ESCORTS, HIGHTIONE,STR8RIDES,BROWN IMPRESSIONS, SANJOSE HIGHLITES, ANTIGUOS,W.S.S.J., SJ STLE, NUESTRO TIEMPO, 408 RYDERS, INSPIRATIONS, UNIQUES, ROLLIN DEEP, IMPALAS, BLVD KINGS, UNTOUCHABLES, LOW CONSPIRACY, PARLIAMENT, CLASSIC IMAGE? You never know you might become a part of World history just by Cruz'n your ride.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Jun 29 2008, 02:00 PM~10974881
> *No one is reppin' from. CITYLIFE, ETERNAL ROLLERZ, SHARKSIDE, STREET ESCORTS, HIGHTIONE,STR8RIDES,BROWN IMPRESSIONS, SANJOSE HIGHLITES, ANTIGUOS,W.S.S.J., SJ STLE, NUESTRO TIEMPO, 408 RYDERS, INSPIRATIONS, UNIQUES, ROLLIN DEEP, IMPALAS, BLVD KINGS, UNTOUCHABLES, LOW CONSPIRACY, PARLIAMENT, CLASSIC IMAGE? You never know you might become a part of World history just by Cruz'n your ride.
> *


:0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Jun 29 2008, 03:00 PM~10974881
> *No one is reppin' from. CITYLIFE, ETERNAL ROLLERZ, SHARKSIDE, STREET ESCORTS, HIGHTIONE,STR8RIDES,BROWN IMPRESSIONS, SANJOSE HIGHLITES, ANTIGUOS,W.S.S.J., SJ STLE, NUESTRO TIEMPO, 408 RYDERS, INSPIRATIONS, UNIQUES, ROLLIN DEEP, IMPALAS, BLVD KINGS, UNTOUCHABLES, LOW CONSPIRACY, PARLIAMENT, CLASSIC IMAGE? You never know you might become a part of World history just by Cruz'n your ride.
> *


 :biggrin: mines comin homie..........!!! :biggrin: Coast, Juan, and Pat just got done with the new paint sceme. Might catch me on the Hog though.
Just me from ERCC out here for the time being as well...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Had a good time out there rollin, chilled at the park and weinerdog.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Had a few fans ask for our autographs!!!


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

SharkSide and INDIVIDUALS Looking good rollin!!


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Few more!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, rhr26

great pics


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Today was my daughter 2nd B-Day. 

Edenvale Park was nice today. I seen Rides going by on Monterey Rd.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Jun 29 2008, 03:00 PM~10974881
> *No one is reppin' from. CITYLIFE, ETERNAL ROLLERZ, SHARKSIDE, STREET ESCORTS, HIGHTIONE,STR8RIDES,BROWN IMPRESSIONS, SANJOSE HIGHLITES, ANTIGUOS,W.S.S.J., SJ STLE, NUESTRO TIEMPO, 408 RYDERS, INSPIRATIONS, UNIQUES, ROLLIN DEEP, IMPALAS, BLVD KINGS, UNTOUCHABLES, LOW CONSPIRACY, PARLIAMENT, CLASSIC IMAGE? You never know you might become a part of World history just by Cruz'n your ride.
> *


WTF?!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Jun 29 2008, 03:00 PM~10974881
> *No one is reppin' from  ROLLIN DEEP ? You never know you might become a part of World history just by Cruz'n your ride.
> *


 :biggrin: 





























































j/p guys.....Im just fuckin with ya.


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 29 2008, 08:05 PM~10976774
> *WTF?!
> *


Its a good thing. Big Brother is watching someone and its not us.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Jun 29 2008, 03:00 PM~10974881
> *No one is reppin' from. CITYLIFE, ETERNAL ROLLERZ, SHARKSIDE, STREET ESCORTS, HIGHTIONE,STR8RIDES,BROWN IMPRESSIONS, SANJOSE HIGHLITES, ANTIGUOS,W.S.S.J., SJ STLE, NUESTRO TIEMPO, 408 RYDERS, INSPIRATIONS, UNIQUES, ROLLIN DEEP, IMPALAS, BLVD KINGS, UNTOUCHABLES, LOW CONSPIRACY, PARLIAMENT, CLASSIC IMAGE? You never know you might become a part of World history just by Cruz'n your ride.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 29 2008, 06:24 PM~10976397
> *Had a few fans ask for our autographs!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn homie, they swooped up from both sides/ just to ask y yoou were at the park? :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 30 2008, 10:20 PM~10985914
> *:0  damn homie, they swooped up from both sides/ just to ask y yoou were at the park?  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

what time are you guys going to be out there on sunday?


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 30 2008, 08:20 PM~10985914
> *:0  damn homie, they swooped up from both sides/ just to ask y yoou were at the park?  :dunno:
> *


I always thought that the park was for the community to chill out and enjoy. What does it matter if your cleaning your car while hanging with the fellas or the hynas? What does it matter if you are just chillin with the oldies on? That attitude that the police have for the raza is what drives a lot of people away. Stopping you to ask " what are you doing at the park?" WTF!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jul 1 2008, 08:23 PM~10993460
> *I always thought that the park was for the community to chill out and enjoy. What does it matter if your cleaning your car while hanging with the fellas or the hynas? What does it matter if you are just chillin with the oldies on? That attitude that the police have for the raza is what drives a lot of people away. Stopping you to ask " what are you doing at the park?" WTF!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jul 1 2008, 09:23 PM~10993460
> *I always thought that the park was for the community to chill out and enjoy. What does it matter if your cleaning your car while hanging with the fellas or the hynas? What does it matter if you are just chillin with the oldies on? That attitude that the police have for the raza is what drives a lot of people away. Stopping you to ask " what are you doing at the park?" WTF!
> *


 :nosad: LOWRIDER DISCRIMINATION


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Fuck It life goes on..  Its always gonna be there...Lowriders and Cops dont Mix.
Your taking your chance going out. If You dont wana get fuck with dont come out  It doesnt bug me.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 30 2008, 10:20 PM~10985914
> *:0  damn homie, they swooped up from both sides/ just to ask y yoou were at the park?  :dunno:
> *



The funny part of it all was that the older white cops where cool!!! Asking what year was the cars, whos car was whos. The black cop was sweating us like crazy!!! He rolled up first and was tripping!! Like sjduece said if you are not ready to get shit from the cops than dont come out!!! Im ready to roll every weekend!!!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Anyone gonna be out on Friday after the fireworks? Alot of us got a three day weekend so Friday is like a Saturday.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Jun 29 2008, 02:00 PM~10974881
> *No one is reppin' from. CITYLIFE, ETERNAL ROLLERZ, SHARKSIDE, STREET ESCORTS, HIGHTIONE,STR8RIDES,BROWN IMPRESSIONS, SANJOSE HIGHLITES, ANTIGUOS,W.S.S.J., SJ STLE, NUESTRO TIEMPO, 408 RYDERS, INSPIRATIONS, UNIQUES, ROLLIN DEEP, IMPALAS, BLVD KINGS, UNTOUCHABLES, LOW CONSPIRACY, PARLIAMENT, CLASSIC IMAGE? You never know you might become a part of World history just by Cruz'n your ride. *


Will be hitting San Jo Friday late afternoon or early evening and hedding stright to HOUSE OF PIZZA :biggrin: ( Been CRAVING like a big dog) for my PIZZA CRACK FIX!!! Then after that, its all about wet rag, dry rag the Box (since I would have done my detail job before I leave SacTown), soak the 155's with some armor all, AND IM READY FOR MY 3 DAY WEEKEND WITH MY LOW RIDING BROTHERS FROM SAN JO!!!!!!!! 

As far as the history part goes, Im just a simple guy looking forward to kicking back with some old friends (maybe sneek in a few drinks) and talk about Low Riders. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 2 2008, 08:23 PM~11001436
> *Will be hitting San Jo Friday late afternoon or early evening and hedding stright to HOUSE OF PIZZA :biggrin: ( Been CRAVING like a big dog) for my  PIZZA CRACK FIX!!! Then after that, its all about wet rag, dry rag the Box (since I would have done my detail job before I leave SacTown), soak the 155's with some armor all, AND IM READY FOR MY 3 DAY WEEKEND WITH MY LOW RIDING BROTHERS FROM SAN JO!!!!!!!!
> 
> As far as the history part goes, Im just a simple guy looking forward to kicking back with some old friends (maybe sneek in a few drinks)  and talk about Low Riders.
> ...


sound koo .. how ya bean paul...?? :wave:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT FOR THE SJ AND BAY AREA RIDERS


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 2 2008, 08:23 PM~11001436
> *Will be hitting San Jo Friday late afternoon or early evening and hedding stright to HOUSE OF PIZZA :biggrin: ( Been CRAVING like a big dog) for my  PIZZA CRACK FIX!!! Then after that, its all about wet rag, dry rag the Box (since I would have done my detail job before I leave SacTown), soak the 155's with some armor all, AND IM READY FOR MY 3 DAY WEEKEND WITH MY LOW RIDING BROTHERS FROM SAN JO!!!!!!!!
> 
> As far as the history part goes, Im just a simple guy looking forward to kicking back with some old friends (maybe sneek in a few drinks)  and talk about Low Riders.
> ...



What's up Paul? Some of us will take a cruise after the fireworks downtown...maybe we'll see you out there Bro.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 3 2008, 03:02 AM~11003723
> *sound koo .. how ya bean paul...?? :wave:
> *


Just trying to stay ahead of my monthly BILL'S!!!!!!!! :ugh: Other then that, family is doing fine, the pinstriping is still holding on and my 13's have air. :biggrin: So Ill take that as a blessing from the Low Rider Heaven's :angel:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 3 2008, 10:19 AM~11005268
> *What's up Paul?  Some of us will take a cruise after the fireworks downtown...maybe we'll see you out there Bro.
> *


If I dont fall asleep from PIGING OUT at house. ( Funny how a full belly can do that to you?) I just might see you guys friday night? 
:wave:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

When we all going to get together and cruise? and i mean cruise not 45mph down the strip!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

STOP BY MY SHOP......CAMDEN MIDAS, CAMDEN AND 17,,,, MY RIDES HERE TODAY.

YES, WE ARE FUCKIN OPEN TODAY....AND NO CARS.....LOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 4 2008, 01:04 PM~11013007
> *STOP BY MY SHOP......CAMDEN MIDAS,  CAMDEN AND 17,,,, MY RIDES HERE TODAY.
> 
> YES, WE ARE FUCKIN OPEN TODAY....AND NO CARS.....LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

lucky ass......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ill be out around 5  whos riding?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Be out there soon...


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

LAST NIGHT WAS PACKED, IT WA REAL GOOD TO SEE EVERYBODY WHO MADE OUT THERE!!!!!!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 6 2008, 07:55 AM~11021167
> *Be out there soon...
> 
> 
> ...


Like the Look with the 50 spoke STAR WIRES. Thats a REAL King & Story Old School Look! :worship:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Pics of Shops Laggard UCE Stockton taken at the Streetlow show in Woodland 6/29/08 by 72Kutty.




















I'm originally from San Jo, born and raised; moved out about 9 yrs ago. Now living in the 209 area. I'll keep reppin San Jo till the day I leave this planet.


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Jul 6 2008, 09:52 AM~11021573
> *LAST NIGHT WAS PACKED, IT WA REAL GOOD TO SEE EVERYBODY WHO MADE OUT THERE!!!!!!
> *


Thanks to all who made it out to the BBQ :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for the conversations and soda out at weinerdog last night. It was good to see some old friends. :wave: Untill next time fellas. Stay cool and keep ridding Low & Slow.


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

ORALE! for the San Jo riders putting down on the streets. I was working last night but passed by undercover. Saw a lot of bad ass rides at weinerdog but could't get down. Boss was watching me. I know that had to be Paul in the UNIQUES shirt in front of weinerdog, Your caprice still looks good. I miss mines. A"lotta bad BOMBS out there had me drooling. Anyone take any pictures?


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 6 2008, 07:55 AM~11021167
> *Be out there soon...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 6 2008, 12:11 PM~11021904
> *Like the Look with the 50 spoke STAR WIRES. Thats a REAL King & Story Old School Look! :worship:
> *


thanks Paul.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Jul 6 2008, 08:52 AM~11021573
> *LAST NIGHT WAS PACKED, IT WA REAL GOOD TO SEE EVERYBODY WHO MADE OUT THERE!!!!!!
> *


 :ugh: where were you cruisin? oh yeah, i keep 4gettin you justa youngsta. that probably was packed to you. compare it to how it was when all the sj clubs kame out, atzlan imperials, brown impressions, uniques, impalas, kool impressions, luxurios, eminence....etc. (sorry if i missed a couple of homies). last night was just runnin into some of the homies on a ride to the store on a wednesday night in the middle of november. :biggrin: 


but it was kool seeing and chillin with the homies :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Jul 6 2008, 11:16 AM~11022223
> *Thanks to all who made it out to the BBQ :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks for the bbq bro, had a good time, even tho i was late. good 2 see everyone.


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 6 2008, 09:29 PM~11025648
> *:ugh:  where were you cruisin? oh yeah, i keep 4gettin you justa youngsta. that probably was packed to you. compare it to how it was when all the sj clubs kame out, atzlan imperials, brown impressions, uniques, impalas, kool impressions, luxurios, eminence....etc. (sorry if i missed a couple of homies). last night was just runnin into some of the homies on a ride to the store on a wednesday night in the middle of november.  :biggrin:
> but it was kool seeing and chillin with the homies  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 6 2008, 09:32 PM~11025675
> *:biggrin:  thanks for the bbq bro, had a good time, even tho i was late. good 2 see everyone.
> *


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Jul 6 2008, 11:18 PM~11025979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We (Antiguos) would like to thank all the clubs that made it to our summer picnic. Unique, new classic, 408 rider, Blvd Bombs, Firme Classics Str8ridaz, Luxurious, Untouchables, N Cal Dukes, Sc Dukes, Viejitos, Alum Rock Cursers, Street Escorts and kool Impressions.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

This Saturday July 12th at Capital Drive-In.


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

im originaly from san jo moved about 9 yrs ago to the 209 but i still rep san jo to the fullest

uso og 64 uce stockton


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Jul 7 2008, 06:59 PM~11032245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 6 2008, 09:29 PM~11025648
> *:ugh:  where were you cruisin? oh yeah, i keep 4gettin you justa youngsta. that probably was packed to you. compare it to how it was when all the sj clubs kame out, atzlan imperials, brown impressions, uniques, impalas, kool impressions, luxurios, eminence....etc. (sorry if i missed a couple of homies). last night was just runnin into some of the homies on a ride to the store on a wednesday night in the middle of november.  :biggrin:
> but it was kool seeing and chillin with the homies  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

_*TO THE TOP*_


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 6 2008, 09:29 PM~11025648
> *:ugh:  where were you cruisin? oh yeah, i keep 4gettin you justa youngsta. that probably was packed to you. compare it to how it was when all the sj clubs kame out, atzlan imperials, brown impressions, uniques, impalas, kool impressions, luxurios, eminence....etc. (sorry if i missed a couple of homies). last night was just runnin into some of the homies on a ride to the store on a wednesday night in the middle of november.  :biggrin:
> but it was kool seeing and chillin with the homies  :thumbsup:
> *


you know your old when you start off a sentence like that :biggrin: 
but really though compared to normal san jose weekend it was packed


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 6 2008, 09:29 PM~11025648
> *:ugh:  where were you cruisin? oh yeah, i keep 4gettin you justa youngsta. that probably was packed to you. compare it to how it was when all the sj clubs kame out, atzlan imperials, brown impressions, uniques, impalas, kool impressions, luxurios, eminence....etc. (sorry if i missed a couple of homies). last night was just runnin into some of the homies on a ride to the store on a wednesday night in the middle of november.  :biggrin:
> but it was kool seeing and chillin with the homies   :thumbsup:
> *


BASICALLY HE'S TRYING TO SAY IT WAS NICE TO SEE DIFFERENT FACES BESIDES THE USUAL 5.... ALOT OF PEOPLE TALK ABOUT HOW IT USED TO BE BUT DONT DO ANYTHING TO TRY TO GET BACK THAT WAY, FOR SOME REASON OR ANOTHER THEY DONT WANT TO BRING THE RIDES OUT.....


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 8 2008, 10:15 AM~11037298
> *BASICALLY HE'S TRYING TO SAY IT WAS NICE TO SEE DIFFERENT FACES BESIDES THE USUAL 5.... ALOT OF PEOPLE TALK ABOUT HOW IT USED TO BE BUT DONT DO ANYTHING TO TRY TO GET BACK THAT WAY, FOR SOME REASON OR ANOTHER THEY DONT WANT TO BRING THE RIDES OUT.....
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 8 2008, 10:15 AM~11037298
> *BASICALLY HE'S TRYING TO SAY IT WAS NICE TO SEE DIFFERENT FACES BESIDES THE USUAL 5.... ALOT OF PEOPLE TALK ABOUT HOW IT USED TO BE BUT DONT DO ANYTHING TO TRY TO GET BACK THAT WAY, FOR SOME REASON OR ANOTHER THEY DONT WANT TO BRING THE RIDES OUT.....
> *





:uh: :yessad:

Hopefully people will take a ride after the drive-in on Saturday.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Jul 8 2008, 03:32 PM~11040266
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


 :dunno: i make it out there. maybe not in my finished ride, but i roll wut i got. like others. its kool to see the homies out there.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 7 2008, 03:29 PM~11030407
> *This Saturday July 12th at Capital Drive-In.
> 
> 
> ...



*SATURDAY*


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 10 2008, 03:46 PM~11058156
> *SATURDAY
> *


im in


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

me too.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Jul 10 2008, 08:00 PM~11060427
> *im in
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 11 2008, 02:27 AM~11062188
> *me too.
> *


Right on Bro!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

HERE A LITTLE CLIP I FOUND ON KING AND STORY RD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmMaUiDdxQE


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Anyone gonna be out there this weekend?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

out where? fun in the sun modesto sat. strretlow monterey sun. uce summer in july sun i think


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 15 2008, 05:28 PM~11096684
> *out where? fun in the sun modesto sat. strretlow monterey sun. uce summer in july sun i think
> *



:thumbsup: Rolling out early saturday morning to get me a parking spot.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 29 2008, 09:14 PM~10976839
> *:biggrin:
> j/p guys.....Im just fuckin with ya.
> *


its funny how people think they know whats up. its all good shit happens cars get built or go through changes people who know us know whats going on for the rest
hno: they can keep guesing 


and josh its all good :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 15 2008, 05:28 PM~11096684
> *out where? fun in the sun modesto sat. strretlow monterey sun. uce summer in july sun i think
> *


I guess that's a no. But, even if there wasnt these things going on, it would still be the same few out there. I know your usually one of the few.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 17 2008, 12:38 PM~11112643
> *I guess that's a no.  But, even if there wasnt these things going on, it would still be the same few out there.  I know your usually one of the few.
> *


EXACTLY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DONT FORGET ABOUT THIS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=405300&st=40


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 17 2008, 02:13 AM~11109569
> *its funny how people think they know whats up. its all good shit happens cars get built or go through changes people who know us know whats going on for the rest
> hno: they can keep guesing
> and josh its all good :biggrin:
> *


     
WHENS THE RIDE COMIN BACK


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 17 2008, 12:38 PM~11112643
> *I guess that's a no.  But, even if there wasnt these things going on, it would still be the same few out there.  I know your usually one of the few.
> *


is drive in night an annual thing? i went last year and was looking forward to going again this year but couldnt make it.
itd be cool if it was monthly, i think its a good way of getting riders to come out and something to look forward to.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 18 2008, 11:35 AM~11120919
> *is drive in  night an annual thing? i went last year and was looking forward to going again this year but couldnt make it.
> itd be cool if it was monthly, i think its a good way of getting riders to come out and something to look forward to.
> *



Yeah, I want to have it a few times during the nice weather. We probably could have started a month or two ago. Here is the information for next months drive in night. Hope to see you there Bro.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 17 2008, 10:00 PM~11116698
> *
> WHENS THE RIDE COMIN BACK
> *


soon got some changes in store


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 18 2008, 12:35 PM~11120919
> *is drive in  night an annual thing? i went last year and was looking forward to going again this year but couldnt make it.
> itd be cool if it was monthly, i think its a good way of getting riders to come out and something to look forward to.
> *


 :rant: :yes:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 18 2008, 12:13 PM~11121211
> *Yeah, I want to have it a few times during the nice weather.  We probably could have started a month or two ago.  Here is the information for next months drive in night.  Hope to see you there Bro.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## MR1450 (May 27, 2005)

SOME BOMBS AT THE DOG


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Here comes another weekend, anyone gonna be out there?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im trying to get out there, but i think its gonna be a while










at least 2 months


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 23 2008, 01:36 PM~11160247
> *Here comes another weekend, anyone gonna be out there?
> *


I WONT BE OUT THIS WEEKEND, CAR IS DOWN FOR REPAIRS....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 23 2008, 03:56 PM~11161005
> *im trying to get out there, but i think its gonna be a while
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHICANO_PRIDE (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421801


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

QUE PASA RAZA!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 14 2008, 01:46 PM~11085494
> *HERE A LITTLE CLIP I FOUND ON KING AND STORY RD.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmMaUiDdxQE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

ITS THE END OF SUMMER CRUZ IN SAC AUGUST 16TH AND 17TH ON FLORIN RD BETWEEN STOCKTON AND 99 ALL RIDERS COME OUT AND LETS HAVE SOME FUN I MEAN ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE FROM 7PM TELL THE GHETTO BIRD COMES OUT SEVERAL TIMES ( BROUGHT 2 U BY CALTRANS) THEY FIX IT WE FUCK IT UP 

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk246/m...fe/DSC00001.jpg


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ANYONE GOING OUT TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 3 2008, 02:43 PM~11247681
> *ANYONE GOING OUT TODAY :biggrin:
> *



I just got back from rollin downtown!!! No body out there!!! :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

to all the homies, today i got the news that we lost a fellow rider. a real kool homie from inspirations, chivo. a lot of people know him in here and i hope their prayers go out to him and his family. i and a lot of homies as well inspirations car club spent the day with his family. they are taking it expectantly hard. as a lot of the car clubs that attended this fridays meeting knew chivo , i would like to put it out there that the remainder funds from this bbq be put towards helping his family. we are attempting to get a car wash together for this weekend . if any one knows of a kool spot where we can throw this with short notice please get in contact with either myself or andy from inspiratioins. also if you agree with us donating the left over money , please contact steve, thank you all.


r.i.p. homie :angel:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 3 2008, 10:11 PM~11251087
> *to all the homies, today i got the news that we lost a fellow rider. a real kool homie from inspirations, chivo. a lot of people know him in here and i hope their prayers go out to him and his family. i and a lot of homies as well inspirations car club spent the day with his family. they are taking it expently hard. as a lot of the car clubs that attended this fridays meeting know chivo , and i would like to put it out there that the remainder funds from this bbq be put towards helping his family. we are attempting to get a car wash together for this weekend . if any one knows of a kool spot where we can throw this with short notice please get in contact with either myself or andy from inspiratioins. also if you agree with us donating the left over money , please contact steve, thank you all.
> r.i.p. homie :angel:
> *


I SAY WE DONATE IT INSTEAD OF GETTING THE DUNK TANKS


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:wave: thanks danny


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 3 2008, 10:15 PM~11251127
> *:wave:  thanks danny
> *


ITS THE RIGHT THING TO DO BRO, SHOULDN'T EVEN BE AN ISSUE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

R.I.P. To the Homie CHIVO, real good people, down to earth and very respectful, My Prayers go out to his family and club, if you guys figure out anything to raise some money let me know so I can spread the word and help out  


:angel:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 3 2008, 10:13 PM~11251109
> *I SAY WE DONATE IT INSTEAD OF GETTING THE DUNK TANKS
> *


I SECOND THAT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks homies


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 3 2008, 10:25 PM~11251204
> *R.I.P. To the Homie CHIVO, real good people, down to earth and very respectful, My Prayers go out to his family and club, if you guys figure out anything to raise some money let me know so I can spread the word and help out
> :angel:
> *


I SECOND THAT I'LL DRIVE DOWN FROM MONTEREY FOR A SAN JO HOMIE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

What About the moutain mike on the south side?
Off Blossom hill and snell. I know a few car washes have been held there without a problem.
Let me know. we are ready to help.


> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 3 2008, 11:11 PM~11251087
> *to all the homies, today i got the news that we lost a fellow rider. a real kool homie from inspirations, chivo. a lot of people know him in here and i hope their prayers go out to him and his family. i and a lot of homies as well inspirations car club spent the day with his family. they are taking it expectantly hard. as a lot of the car clubs that attended this fridays meeting knew chivo ,  i would like to put it out there that the remainder funds from this bbq be put towards helping his family. we are attempting to get a car wash together for this weekend . if any one knows of a kool spot where we can throw this with short notice please get in contact with either myself or andy from inspiratioins. also if you agree with us donating the left over money , please contact steve, thank you all.
> r.i.p. homie :angel:
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 4 2008, 01:37 PM~11256147
> *What About the moutain mike on the south side?
> Off Blossom hill and snell. I know a few car washes have been held there without a problem.
> Let me know. we are ready to help.
> *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 4 2008, 02:37 PM~11256147
> *What About the moutain mike on the south side?
> Off Blossom hill and snell. I know a few car washes have been held there without a problem.
> Let me know. we are ready to help.
> *


X2 RIP Chivo... Cannot believe he is gone.  :angel:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

I THINK THAT IF EVERY IS IN AGREEMENT I WILL GIVE THE EXTRA MONEY TO CHIVOS FAMILY IWAS JUST GOING TO GIVE IT UP LAST NIGHT BUT NOT JUST MY MONEY SO LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Aug 4 2008, 06:19 PM~11258692
> *I THINK THAT IF EVERY IS IN AGREEMENT I WILL GIVE THE EXTRA MONEY TO CHIVOS FAMILY  IWAS JUST GOING TO GIVE IT UP LAST NIGHT BUT NOT JUST MY MONEY  SO LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: That would be the best thing to do with the extra money for sure :yessad:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Aug 4 2008, 06:19 PM~11258692
> *I THINK THAT IF EVERY IS IN AGREEMENT I WILL GIVE THE EXTRA MONEY TO CHIVOS FAMILY  IWAS JUST GOING TO GIVE IT UP LAST NIGHT BUT NOT JUST MY MONEY  SO LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!!
> *


JUST DO IT BRO, IM POSITIVE NOBODY WOULD MIND.....RIGHT!!!!


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Aug 4 2008, 06:49 PM~11259085
> *:thumbsup:  That would be the best thing to do with the extra money for sure :yessad:
> *


X2


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Aug 4 2008, 06:19 PM~11258692
> *I THINK THAT IF EVERY IS IN AGREEMENT I WILL GIVE THE EXTRA MONEY TO CHIVOS FAMILY  IWAS JUST GOING TO GIVE IT UP LAST NIGHT BUT NOT JUST MY MONEY  SO LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

kool, fuck it . do it then homie. sounds like every1 is kool with it.


thanks to all the homies :thumbsup: 





rip chivo locs :angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 3 2008, 10:11 PM~11251087
> *to all the homies, today i got the news that we lost a fellow rider. a real kool homie from inspirations, chivo. a lot of people know him in here and i hope their prayers go out to him and his family. i and a lot of homies as well inspirations car club spent the day with his family. they are taking it expectantly hard. as a lot of the car clubs that attended this fridays meeting knew chivo ,  i would like to put it out there that the remainder funds from this bbq be put towards helping his family. we are attempting to get a car wash together for this weekend . if any one knows of a kool spot where we can throw this with short notice please get in contact with either myself or andy from inspiratioins. also if you agree with us donating the left over money , please contact steve, thank you all.
> r.i.p. homie :angel:
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA 
MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT
TO ALL HIS LOW RIDER BROTHERZ 
AND HIS FAMILIA ....R.I.P..CHIVO.................... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 3 2008, 10:25 PM~11251204
> *R.I.P. To the Homie CHIVO, real good people, down to earth and very respectful, My Prayers go out to his family and club, if you guys figure out anything to raise some money let me know so I can spread the word and help out
> :angel:
> *



ME TOO BRO ..........


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

THEN THATS WHAT IM GOING TO DO, IT IS THE RIGHT THING TO DO. :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 3 2008, 10:25 PM~11251204
> *R.I.P. To the Homie CHIVO, real good people, down to earth and very respectful, My Prayers go out to his family and club, if you guys figure out anything to raise some money let me know so I can spread the word and help out
> :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

here it is peeps, the see you all there


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 6 2008, 11:58 AM~11274895
> *  here it is peeps, the see you all there
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

keep it at the top


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 6 2008, 11:58 AM~11274895
> *  here it is peeps, the see you all there
> *


Right on, see you there.


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 6 2008, 02:34 PM~11276373
> *keep it at the top
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTMFT*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ARE YOU GUYS GONNA NEED ANY HELP SETTING UP I CAN COME DOWN FROM MONTEREY IF YA GUYS NEED THE HELP.*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

all help is appreciated and will be accepted. :thumbsup: bringing to the top.

car wash, this sat to help out the family of a lost homie... big chivo locs  :angel: 


c ya there


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

bringing it up


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 6 2008, 11:58 AM~11274895
> *  here it is peeps, the see you all there
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

see you guys tomorrow!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2008, 04:20 PM~11296334
> *see you guys tomorrow!!
> *


X4


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 18 2008, 12:13 PM~11121211
> *Yeah, I want to have it a few times during the nice weather.  We probably could have started a month or two ago.  Here is the information for next months drive in night.  Hope to see you there Bro.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks to every 1 that showed and helped at the car wash this weekend. i know its a lil late. but i've been busy with all this stuff. havent been on the computer since fri. the wash was acomplete success. thanks again


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 11 2008, 04:27 PM~11317317
> *thanks to every 1 that showed and helped at the car wash this weekend. i know its a lil late. but i've been busy with all this stuff. havent been on the computer since fri. the wash was acomplete success. thanks again
> *


Damn bro much props to you and INSPIRATIONS CC for putting that wash together..I know alot was raise. Nice to see all the car clubs and solo riders and families come together. on that note........once again R.I.P. CHIVO your memory will live on homie .....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*BIG VGV*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 14 2008, 07:08 PM~11347125
> *THIS ISN'T "BLVD NIGHTS" THE MOVIE :biggrin: *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 14 2008, 08:55 PM~11347572
> *THIS ISN'T "BLVD NIGHTS" THE MOVIE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

...I JUST GOT DONE WATCHING IT. 




















FOR THE MILLIONTH TIME


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt for rollingaround going in circles... :around:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER ........


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 19 2008, 04:27 PM~11384737
> *ttt for rollingaround going in circles... :around:
> *



YOU KNOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

_*TTT FOR SAN JO*_


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

wuts up homies i got UFW flags for sale $25 shipped i only got 5 left
















like this one


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406932


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 75 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTT Now in Cruces, NM! Damn I miss Salinas, CA!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a 2 pump 8 battery RACK for a G-Body made by Del Toro ....

Asking 180 for it or I will trade for a good 4 channel amp ....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 19 2008, 09:16 PM~12480345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was suppose to be in this video hopping instead of the chipping 64


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 19 2008, 09:20 PM~12480388
> *i was suppose to be in this video hopping instead of the chipping 64
> *


i think a chippin 4 looks better then a chippin monte anyday


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 19 2008, 08:16 PM~12480345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that che1 's 64..????????  .....clean!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 20 2008, 02:08 AM~12481934
> *i think a chippin 4 looks better then a chippin monte anyday
> *


todays hopping stantards i agree i'm chipping but back then i was the shit, and i did not have mom and pops two tone i actually stepped out the box and got kandy :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

I FORGOT THIS WAS CHIPPING BACK THEN


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

my old lac comes out in this one


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

every one was chipping back in the early 90s


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up everybody, i was at english brohers today and they said friday will be the last day to get the plaque molds since they are closing down. they are gonna be open from 8 till 3. if anybody want, pm me if you want me to pick your clubs up for you, i have to go friday and get mine


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Dec 23 2008, 05:51 PM~12510504
> *whats up everybody, i was at english brohers today and they said friday will be the last day to get the plaque molds since they are closing down. they are gonna be open from 8 till 3. if anybody want, pm me if you want me to pick your clubs up for you, i have to go friday and get mine
> *


Wow Just got news. English Brothers was the dam spot forever!! One thing we can't stop is change. Everybody going with the lazer cut now.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 21 2008, 10:18 PM~12495676
> *
> 
> 
> *


i remember the cadi


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 20 2008, 03:22 PM~12484242
> *my old lac comes out in this one
> 
> 
> ...


ay coast my old cutty comes out on there also


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 23 2008, 10:24 PM~12513683
> *i remember the cadi
> *


the good ol days..... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Dec 23 2008, 11:53 PM~12514479
> *ay coast my old cutty comes out on there also
> *


i didnt know you used to own that one. that video was the day after blvd nights 04. batteries dead... killed my lac the night before, the video was the last day i drove it :biggrin:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 24 2008, 07:32 PM~12520674
> *i didnt know you used to own that one. that video was the day after blvd nights 04. batteries dead... killed my lac the night before, the video was the last day i drove it :biggrin:
> *


YA THAT WAS A WHILE BACK .I ONLY HAD IT ABOUT MAYBE 4OR 5 MONTHS AFTER I PAINTED IT .I SOLD IT TO DAVID FROM 408 RYDERS . YOUR CADDY WENT OUT IN STYLE


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 21 2008, 11:16 PM~12495648
> *every one was chipping back in the early 90s
> 
> 
> *


but back then alot of the cars where cleaner then some of the hoppers since then, evrybody went to more inches then having a clean ride with some power in the trunk


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 28 2008, 04:32 PM~12545876
> *but back then alot of the cars where cleaner then some of the hoppers since then, evrybody went to more inches then having a clean ride with some power in the trunk
> *


i hear you homie when i painted this caddy candy rootbeer brown people thought i was triping for hopping it and dancing that big mofo.....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------

